# The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do.



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, so I'm pretty bored and I finally have a few parts pilling up so I might as well make a time line.
I used to have an '03 Subaru WRX, which I loved and had from brand new. I've wanted an Audi for years, my brother has had VW's, and so when I found out a little nugget was on the way I sold my WRX and got my Audi. I basically gave away my WRX with only 45k miles on it in May and picked up my Audi within the week.
I got my '01 1.8T Quattro Manual from a 67 year old guy in Minnesota, who had all the paper work for the car, was a car guy himself, and just did the timing belt and supporting maintenance, which is a plus. 
Here are two pictures of my '03 WRX... I still have a Sparco harness bar and JDM v7 STi door cards for sale.
























This picture below was taken by Keith (Tifun).








Here is a picture of the car when I first got it:
















I wasn't a fan of the Kamei grille the previous owner had on the car, only "mod" on the car as well. So I replaced it with an RS4 grille I got off someone on audizine.
(sorry for the phone pic)








I then took the 1.8T emblem and A4 emblem off the trunk, we all know what that looks like and I probably didn't even need to put that in here.
So it had been a few months and I couldn't handle knowing that I didn't have parts for the car yet. So in August I picked up some BBS RS's, having a baby has made my rebuild project take way too long. 








Pic of the RS's being test fitted on my car in August. Once again some bad pics.



















_Modified by colinisneat at 11:01 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (colinisneat)*

Moving on...after my RS purchase in August, I decided to wait a while before dropping more cash on my car. Biilllsss are a killer.
Anyways, I was feeling in the holiday spirit this year and decided I deserved a gift, so I picked up some KW V1 coilovers. I plan on putting them on in the next week or so.








Also, thanks to family member's appreciating my hobby of cars, I got some DDM HIDs to throw in my headlights.
(only pic I have so far, this is where we put the ballasts).


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (colinisneat)*

I forgot to mention that I am rebuilding the RS's and they are taken apart right now. I've stripped them and am getting ready to have them powder coated a different color. I'm polishing the lips, getting black bolts, and then the face will be a color of my choice.
Here is a pic of a lip I am getting closer to finishing.








A sort of before and after on the lips, even though they're two different lips and the picture is really bad.








Like I said though I have more work to do on the lips. 
Also, here is my daughter's first mod., it goes in the car in about a month when she is ready to rock it out!!!









Like other timeline thread's, I'll post up pictures and more info when I get more parts on the car. I'll also keep updated pictures of my RS build in here as well. 


_Modified by colinisneat at 9:37 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (colinisneat)*

looks like a nice platform! Im excited to see someone pull these off on a black car! I did for about 2 days on my old A4 2 years ago, I didn't like them after all the work i did and this was the only picture i got of it, but better luck to you!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (skiba)*

I remember seeing this pic of your car with them on, I think they looked great!! I actually sent you a PM about something regarding the RS's in the spring or something, I don't remember haha. I'm hoping they turnout well after doing all this polishing and paying for powder coating.


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (colinisneat)*

got any better pics than that last one?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Colin as you know I can't wait to see it setup. Your WRX was by far the cleanest I've seen. I'm excited to see the wheels finished. I think it's a "region" thing that me you, drew and Brad all seem to have very similar tastes in mods haha. Here's an old firends RS's from a few years ago. I actually liked them a lot and almost got them but I already had black wheels and wanted to go a different route.
MWVF 2008








Treffen 2008


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (audi-quattro 2.8)*

Thanks Keith!! Hopefully I can have an update soon on some stuff and yes we all four seem to have some similar taste's. There normally are no secret plans, because one secret plan is the same as one of the other 3 people's plan haha. Us midwest folk. 

_Quote, originally posted by *audi-quattro 2.8* »_got any better pics than that last one?

Which pic? The picture of the lips? 


_Modified by colinisneat at 9:05 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (colinisneat)*

Nice stuff you got. Great choice in coils..but I'm biased http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (AEB A4)*

I like where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (kaban)*

Thanks guys!! I appreciate the comments!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: The colinisneat timeline, it's the cool thing to do. (colinisneat)*

Looks awesome!


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

eagerly awaiting updates. i may have to start one of these for the R...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dr. b)*

makes me want RS' so bad. im torn on this years wheel choice.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_makes me want RS' so bad. im torn on this years wheel choice.

rs's are gonna be done by atleast 3 ppl this year. thats 2 to many for me


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

That just means the other 2 people who got a set of them should sell them. haha








Thanks for the comments guy, hopefully there will be an update in the next few days.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

its weird cuz 3 people seem like a lot cuz we all generally know each other....but its pretty much a handful of b5's with RS' throughout the US which is like nobody haha.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

dont worry guys with RS's, they are every where you turn when it comes to VWs. Hopefully we can make some progress on the wheels really soon since the weather seems to be taking a turn for the better.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_its weird cuz 3 people seem like a lot cuz we all generally know each other....but its pretty much a handful of b5's with RS' throughout the US which is like nobody haha.

i know right... colin is far away so im not worryed about him. but upperlevel is in ny... but i can rest easy knowing ill b ther only b5 on rs's in md


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_
MWVF 2008








Treffen 2008









did these wheels end up on the A3 in the back ground?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
i know right... colin is far away so im not worryed about him. but upperlevel is in ny... but i can rest easy knowing ill b ther only b5 on rs's in md

and if some fall into my lap ill be in RI....think ive only seen one set of RS' in the whole state haha. it was a yellow 20th. believe he sold em tho.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

they are a classic wheel that will never go out of style in my opinion.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

RS's aren't "unique"..there badass. Like someone said, its a timeless wheel.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

I agree the RS is a classic wheel. I've wanted a set for years, I wanted a mkII real bad. So, when I decided on a B5 I knew this was the wheel I was putting on it. I'm excited to see how everyone else redoes their RS's. It was only a matter of time before the RS made it's way to Audi.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

we need to get your coilovers on


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

Drew, you need to post a pic of your car. Colin, I havent forgotten about your rings, they are just sittin around so I'll get them to you one of these days.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_RS's aren't "unique"..there badass. Like someone said, its a timeless wheel. 

Truth talk right here.
Who give's a shat how many people run them on a B5...has anyone seen the "Show me some Mercedes wheels on a B5" thread on AZ? Holy overload of Alphards batman!!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Colin, I havent forgotten about your rings, they are just sittin around so I'll get them to you one of these days.









haha those will be a vital part of my rebuild.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_Drew, you need to post a pic of your car. Colin, I havent forgotten about your rings, they are just sittin around so I'll get them to you one of these days.









ask and you shall receive. I don't have anything new so here are two reaaaaaalllllly old ones
















and my new project


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I love your smurf Drew.
Also I really need to do some more rig shots haha. I've completely rebuilt the setup









_Modified by Tifun at 10:43 AM 1-20-2010_


_Modified by Tifun at 12:28 AM 1-23-2010_


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

colin, i have two lips in my room you should be polishing.


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i likey!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jsquillz)*

Thanks!!
Small update: 3/4 of lips are shiny now, 1 more to go. I only have time to work on them when the child is napping or has gone to sleep for the night, so bare with me here. The KW coilovers will be going on this Saturday. I will have pictures of that and of the car when it is complete. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

m thinking a B5 RS thread should be made so we dont all refinish our RS' in the same manor...what you think?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Haha I'm down. Noone better snake my color!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

i really cant decide on a color. its bumming me out.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

I was going to do fully polished, and do it by hand, but after working on the lips I gave up on that idea. I'm not sure if I'm ready to tell what color I'm going with, it's nothing special but I think it'll be different and cool.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

The car is now lowered. It's not as low as I want it but since it was really late last night and I have my little girl's 1st birthday today, I figured I'd just deal with it. The rears, which a lot of people seem to not like, were a breeze. The front passenger side was a huge pain. Appears my CV boot is tore up on the passenger side and I need new tires haha. 
Before: 








Rears out:








Rear in:








Front in:








Car is really dirty, gotta love the salty roads. I'll get a picture of the car lowered today, it was too dark in there to get a decent shot.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I suspect you will be getting the wheels on very soon. I don't see you rocking celebrations much longer haha. I patiently await pics, also congrats on a first healthy year for the kid and junk and stuff.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_I patiently await pics, also congrats on a first healthy year for the kid and junk and stuff.

Me too!!!! Post em! I hate winter time all the nice northern cars have to wait until the summer to be ballin'


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Yes, agreed. I feel the Rs's coming on soon. 

_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Me too!!!! Post em! I hate winter time all the nice northern cars have to wait until the summer to be ballin'
















Poo poo winters


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Me too!!!! Post em! I hate winter time all the nice northern cars have to wait until the summer to be ballin'










go pind some our road salt







stupid winters and dman wife that wont move


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Thanks Keith for the birthday wish for Emerson.
Everyone else, thank you for the comments, hopefully I will be able to get the RS's powder coated soon. I'm supposed to get a quote this week, I believe. I will probably take pictures of the car tomorrow, or Tuesday, when I have a chance to get some day shots. The ones I took were really bad and really didn't come out. Like I said before, the car still needs to come down some but that will just wait for the time being.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Also, since I admitted it in thepirate's thread I might as well say it here. The color I chose to go with was tan faces, black bolts, polished lips, polished barrels, and polished hex caps. I hadn't seen that color done at all...until Paul (B5in) posted a pic up. I guess you can't expect your color to never be done. It also seems to be a color that is more popular these days, but since I've been set on this color since summer, in case I didn't go through with polishing them (and I didn't), I'm going with it.

This, except black bolts and the black BBS caps.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Here is a bad picture of the car lowered. It's 24.25" GTF in the front and 24.something in the rear. It still needs to come down.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

looks good and a good height for harsh winter roads. my date to get back down low is set for mid march.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Thanks for the comments!! I think I will go lower in winter as well, when I know it won't snow anymore for sure. Even though this winter has been pretty weak for us. 
I should also take advantage of this time to recruit you for LOA. I've seen your car and it's low, so click the LOA link in my signature, fill out the app, post up a pic of your car and join the craze!!


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

I'm trying to picture the damn thing but it keeps changing


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_









haha thanks for this awesome thing. I was going to do the hex cap black but I've decided to polish that one now and since my wheels came with the black BBS cap, that'll be black instead of polished like in this pic. 
Like this:


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I vote you go buy red....that would be the hotness. I see them on ebay all the time.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

go lower... i was plowing snow the other day(23gtf) 
and dont get red center caps... thats what i have on my rs's


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

he plans to go lower soon. we had to quit because it was 4 am and everyone was dead tired.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

So you keeping the polished lips or going all cream with the black bolts?? Either way its gonna look sick. Can't wait to see them mounted!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Fret not, I plan to go lower. Like stated above it was just way too late. I'm also not doing red caps.

_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_So you keeping the polished lips or going all cream with the black bolts?? Either way its gonna look sick. Can't wait to see them mounted!

Thanks, I'm keeping the polished lips, polished hex nut, black BBS caps, black bolts, and polished barrels. I'm hoping it turns out nice, I love your new look!!!


_Modified by colinisneat at 11:03 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

I am also considering leaving the bolts polished as well. Worst case I could change the bolts out later on down the road because I can do it with out having to take the wheels apart. I could also just sell my "stock" bolts after I polish them up.
Sorry about the blurry pictures.
Before: 








This is after 1 quick rubbing of polish. It seriously took me about 30 seconds...


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

if anything, it wouldnt be bad to throw them on the wheels so you can get them on the car and save money for the new bolts.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

did you have to buy the tool to take the bolts out or did you rent/borrow? if so details on where you got em.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

8mm socket on the face side and 10mm socket on the back side and my tiny muscles got them out. Actually I used my brother on the back side, so one person on each side.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Things are looking good Colin.








I am excited for you gettin the wheels on, show me pics of the Recaro child seat in your car whenever you get a chance.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*

Thanks!! I'm excited for them to go on as well. Next big hurdle will be the powder coating, I'll feel a lot better when that's done.
Right now the little one is cruisin in momma's car in the Recaro so I will get you a shot of it soon.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Its gonna look sick with the cream centers! Get them ****s on already!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

well today I accomplished something finally. I got all 136 bolts polished up and 2 BBS valve stem caps haha, some look better than others but you can't win them all. Next I need a quote and we're closer to getting them on!!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

my bolts are gold....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

bolts are looking good man...im glad you chose not to black out the center cap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

I just couldn't do it, every picture I saw of an all black center cap just didn't look right. 

_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_my bolts are gold....









What color faces are you going with?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_I am excited for you gettin the wheels on, show me pics of the Recaro child seat in your car whenever you get a chance. 

Brad, I snagged some shots of the seat for you. Since it's my daughter's 1st "mod" I'll post up haha. 
























And one more because I try to be a good role model to her...


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_What color faces are you going with? 

idk yet..... i cant even afford wobble bolts at the moment.








you guys will have yours on first. but i plan on doing something epic with mine.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_t i plan on doing something epic with mine.


It's already been done


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_
It's already been done









you can probably count on it, lol.
RFs on the other hand...


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
RFs on the other hand...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I must admit, i was looking for a set of RF's after you brought them up in your thread. i was trying to steal your thundaaaa


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_

you guys will have yours on first. but i plan on doing something epic with mine.

i dont think there is any topping the guy from PVW with the 4 different colored faces then mix matching the center caps or the gli w/ peanut butter interior that have the perfect stance on all polished ones. its the guy from the video on vimeo.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I must admit, i was looking for a set of RF's after you brought them up in your thread. i was trying to steal your thundaaaa









who knows; they may get built and sold...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
idk yet..... i cant even afford wobble bolts at the moment.








you guys will have yours on first. but i plan on doing something epic with mine.

Luckily mine are redrilled to 5x112







. Can't wait to see what you go with for your wheels, some "epic" wheels makes you have some big shoes to fill!! I'm planning on doing my entire build over time. I'll have my color now, maybe change bolts down the road, and for sure one day add some different lips, but I'm going to drive on them during the build haha. 


_Modified by colinisneat at 9:48 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_
Luckily mine are redrilled to 5x112







. I'm planning on doing my entire build over time. I'll have my color now, maybe change bolts down the road, and for sure one day add some different lips. 

The glory of 3 piece wheels. You can always change something.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_








I must admit, i was looking for a set of RF's after you brought them up in your thread. i was trying to steal your thundaaaa











_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
who knows; they may get built and sold...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

ugh i need more money. anyone want a PA system? haha


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

No lol, I need to unload some half stacks lol, then maybe I can buy more wheels, well....sell them all first and finally buy a baller set and stop playing with these throw away wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_No lol, I need to unload some half stacks lol, then maybe I can buy more wheels, well....sell them all first and finally buy a baller set and stop playing with these throw away wheels.

i hurrr that buddy


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

a big update for me, not a big one for everyone else. I got some hub rings from Brad today, they fit like a glove THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

now you just need to get them powder coated and back together.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_a big update for me, not a big one for everyone else. I got some hub rings from Brad today, they fit like a glove THANK YOU so much!!!

I need some of those. I got the cheap-o ebay rings and they broke apart.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You can order them from tirerack. Brad is a hubring surplus apparently haha, he mailed me some too haha. Much love goes his way for stopping my wheels from the death wobble haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

He's my hero. It came packed in three envelopes haha, can't thank him enough. I really need to go get this dumb powder coating done with. Then spacers and tires are the only thing standing in my way.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_You can order them from tirerack. Brad is a hubring surplus apparently haha, he mailed me some too haha. Much love goes his way for stopping my wheels from the death wobble haha.

death wobble+highway= FML. was not fun for the time i had that.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Ok looking for some opinions here on my wheel color. I still have had no time to get any further with my wheels which sucks but I can still send them for powder coat whenever I finally make a decision. With that said what do you guys think....
Creme/Tan or Aviator Grey...
Pics for reference....








or


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Don't do the grey. Cream is where its at.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

I'm still pondering haha. It's a toss up, I know how creme/tan will look but don't know exactly how Aviator Grey would look with black.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

creme for sure. i like a titanium/gunmetal center a lot too...
middle one:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_I'm still pondering haha. It's a toss up, I know how creme/tan will look but don't know exactly how Aviator Grey would look with black. 

I just think the grey will be to dark once its against the black. Could be wrong though, I guess it depends how you do the grey, rattle can or powder coat.
I had grey wheels once and it wasn't the best looking.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

I was talking to my brother and he does have a good point, that when rolling it will probably just look like I have gunmetal wheels. I don't like gunmetal. Maybe I'll stay with my original color, I just want these done it's starting to "warm" up and I'm far from having these ready!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

you just need more motivation to do them. Just fly out to powdercoat and thats all that is needed. They take care of the work.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

Maybe tomorrow. Polish my wheels now...thanks.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

there is only one lip left. get on it. ill work on a cap if you work on the lip.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Man, colin...I need to step up my game. I still vote creme btw. Those creme Avus are long gone to someone who you will never see online or meet in person so consider that a sign to complete them as originally planned


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Alright, fine I'll possibly stick with my original color then.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Dropped the wheels off for powder coating right now haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_Dropped the wheels off for powder coating right now haha.









Can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm thinking about stripping mine and going back to the stock color...I miss the shiney lips


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

You can't now, our wheels could be cousins!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

brian might be able to hook you up with tires. talk to him


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

hopefully tomorrow is the day they return


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub_337* »_hopefully tomorrow is the day they return

I'm hoping so. We shall see!! He said the at the very most it'd be 14 days but that was very unlikely.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Here is a wheel update from me. I took 3 of the 4 lips to work and took the polish ball to them. Results were pretty good so here are some random pics I took of them.


































_Modified by veedub_337 at 9:44 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

noice!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

wheres #4 at?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

still needs to be sanded haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah 3/4 are done. 1 lip and the hex nuts are the only things left. They told me 14 days at the max for the wheels to be done and it was very unlikely it'd take that long...so lets hope I get a call tomorrow.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Have you guys not started on the last lip at all????


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

It has been started it's just not finished yet.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wheels were supposed to be done yesterday but they didn't call me back to pick them up. Hopefully the phone call comes today. I'll have pictures of them up asap. Also, I got Keith's euro trunk so that should be on as soon as I get it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

I got the wheels back today, finally. They're more creme than tan that's for sure, either way I like them. Here are pictures.






























The hex cap isn't polished yet.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

nice...
how much did powder run? i see you did the barrels too


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It's about freakin time haha. Looks like they did a nice job on them. Get them together and mounted now


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

badass man looks awesome


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks everyone for the comments!!

_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_nice...
how much did powder run? i see you did the barrels too


$300 range for everything to be blasted and powder coated. I'm sure there are cheaper places out there, I just couldn't find them in my small area. One other place that was supposed to have "great prices" wanted $500.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Colin those are gonna look sick! I like your cream better than mine


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks!! "Vanilla" I guess is it's technical name and the place had the color because they used to use it for model T wheels all the time back in the day haha. It worked out, I just can't wait to get them done and on.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I now have Keith's euro trunk. I can get pictures later on when I have time, it's clean, and during the day.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

PUT THE DAGGUM WHEELS ON ALREADY!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hahaha I still need to finish them, the slow process is bumming me out. Actually one face sucked so I took it back to the powder coater and they're fixing it. Soooo I'm praying it's not another three weeks until I get them back.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wheels are back again from powder coat, well they have been for a little bit. I'm going to put 3/4th of them back together this week, hopefully seal them too. 
Here is a picture of my monster truck, it's lower than in the picture the drive way angle sucked. It's going lower though.


----------



## DHomie (Jan 24, 2005)

Is that chrome trim around the windows or the glare? Either way I thought only 2.8s came with the chrome
looks good btw


_Modified by DHomie at 12:20 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's just the glare, there's no chrome trim.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It's my buddy Brad's old S4.....so 2.7 and brushed trim


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

fahk that is sooo nice


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

washed colins car today so here are some pics to give you guys something to look at for now


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*

and a cell phone pic


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It must be midwest wash your car day. I did the same thing haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

samesies...but im not quite midwest


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Shiney! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

i pray he can pick up more sand paper soon so we can get this last lip knocked out and put the wheels back together


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedub_337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub_337* »_i pray he can pick up more sand paper soon so we can get this last lip knocked out and put the wheels back together

Thats all he has left today?















What a slacker.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha I need to go get the sand paper. The wheels are starting to stress me out because they're so close to being done and now it's approaching May and they're not on.


----------



## lawnferie (Aug 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Photoshoot soon Colin! I got my wheels on now too so get yours on ASAP haha, btw I need to wash my car bad...what's best place for lowered around here?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

A pretty weak update here: The final lip is sitting on my lap and being polished as I surf the world wide web. Then it's time to torque them down this week and seal them. Then finally, it's tire/spacer time. 
Here is a pic of the rears, the fronts are now done just not together yet. 










_Modified by colinisneat at 12:15 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Coiln, depending on time I might be able to let you try on my 15's and 10's for testings. It all depends on time lol. Worst case you can do like I have in the past and just get a stack of washers to push out the wheels, then simply measure those. I've done that countless times, helps eliminate a lot of error for me







I am guessing though that you will need like final et 20 rear and front is like 20 as well lol.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Whats the offset and size on your wheels for reference? Man, that might require huuuge spacers then...F!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Coiln, depending on time I might be able to let you try on my 15's and 10's for testings. It all depends on time lol. Worst case you can do like I have in the past and just get a stack of washers to push out the wheels, then simply measure those. I've done that countless times, helps eliminate a lot of error for me







I am guessing though that you will need like final et 20 rear and front is like 20 as well lol.

how would you measure out wheels that need adapters?? Ive been thinking about that lately and how im gunna do that when the time comes.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

What are the offsets Colin? Mine are 40 front and 25 rear 
What are the specs of the wheels needing adapters? If they aren't stupid huge wide then it's easy.
I'm probably going to rock some sawblades next week for a few weeks so I can sell my existing wheels. It should give you some solid ideas Colin since I think you share same widths


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My wheels are 8.5 with a +39 offset up front and 9.5 with a +45 offset in the rear.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Yeah you'll need spacers no matter what for the rears. Kole's are 33f & 45r. The rim hit the upright thingy. I really do think you'll need 15-20mm for the rears to sit flush. I will say if you aren't stetching it will look ok. If you do it's gonna look goofy flush verses poke. It will sit in a bit too much I fear.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Yeah I need spacers for sure. With the stock suspension the rears hit the strut. I'm doing a good amount of stretch and was thinkin 15-20mm in the rear 12-15mm on front. Stretch I was gonna go big with 205/45 front 215/45 rear.


----------



## machined (Feb 16, 2008)

This thread makes me excited. Please continue.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (machined)*

Im excited too Colin...so excited.
As for me they are 8.5 et 56 front and 9.5 et 61 rear.
I was thinking an et 30 for sure in the front but had no idea for the rears....gunna be quite some poke and want it to look perfect first try so i dont waste $160 on wrong sized adapters.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

Why are these not mounted yet?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

last lip finally was completed yesterday so now its all about torquing them, sealing the, and getting a good tire deal. oh, and spacers.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Yeah you'll need spacers no matter what for the rears. Kole's are 33f & 45r. The rim hit the upright thingy. I really do think you'll need 15-20mm for the rears to sit flush. I will say if you aren't stetching it will look ok. If you do it's gonna look goofy flush verses poke. It will sit in a bit too much I fear. 

i think as close as flush with a stretch will be great really low. we'll see after he gets a chance to toy around though.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What coils did he get again??? I forget, nm, I'll go through old posts and find out







Really this post is pointless haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

KW V1's no post is pointless...it's a free bump!!


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Haha, yeah I just went back to page 1 lol. Do your rears have helper springs? It's hard to tell lol. The fronts you can take out the helper springs if you can't get low enough, not sure about the rears. I know for me to pull off 17's when I'm ready I will have my fronts bottomed out as well as my rears.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my KY .. I mean KW's


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Didn't come with helper springs in the rear but did in the front. They're still in for now.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I got bored earlier tonight so I decided to start on one of the hex caps. Here are some pictures, it needs some more work. All of the caps are starting off in the same condition.
Before on the left, after on the right.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

another update: Wheels are all back together, I need to pick up some sealant tomorrow and they will be ready for tires. Now I just need to test some spacers and then buy a set.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Tires are ordered and will be here next week. The wheels are also now sealed and I just need to borrow spacers to test fit and then they will finally be on.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geez its only taking a year for you to get everything done and on....:clap


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha I know right? It has been pretty ridiculous actually. I'm just happy that it's finally coming to an end, now I'm really anxious to figure out spacers and get these tires on so I can move on with the car haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Update: Project RS is dead. RB/VR Wheels sold me garbage RS's. Apparently after polishing them for 9 months, paying for powder coating, and buying tires for them I find out the barrels are bent. I'm calling them tomorrow to see if they'll even do anything about it, which I doubt they will, since they're "guaranteed to be straight". It appears that all the intelligent people over there forgot to check all four of my wheels. $1400 paper weights. I wish I would have known I was dealing with a business full of scammers because I would have taken them to a wheel shop right away to have them checked, boy do I feel stupid. Good for them though they made money off of wheels that are worth nothing.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

wow, sorry to hear.. that is beat


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I got raped. I'm calling them tomorrow, then if it doesn't work out it's a call to the Better Business Bureau and so on. I'm expecting the worst but hoping for the best.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

damn that sucks...fingers crossed they can help you out.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

damn dude. ive heard bout stuff like that from rb but didnt want to believe it. now i know i will not do business with them for sure.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

it was pretty sickening when we went to finally get tires mounted and found this all out.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> damn that sucks...fingers crossed they can help you out.


You and me both, I have to call them at 1pm, because that's when they open Central Time. Hopefully I can get something resolved in the short time I have before work. 



fbm93 said:


> damn dude. ive heard bout stuff like that from rb but didnt want to believe it. now i know i will not do business with them for sure.


Honestly do yourself a favor and don't buy from them. They lied to me about the bore size on the backs of the wheels too. They told me all were 60mm when only the rears were 60, the front was God only knows what. They were huuuuge and luckily Brad came to the rescue and got me hub rings. Just very depressing, they were going to finally be on my car last Saturday.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Update: Called them and he thinks it was UPS that did it, even though the boxes were flawless when they arrived. He also thinks that my powder coating is uneven and that's why it's shaking when on the machine. So I'm supposed to get a second opinion on the wheels, if they're still bent then I pay for shipping to send the barrels back to VR Wheels, they put a face on them, and they fix them for free.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe it man. Is it all or just the one? If its the one think your going to bite the bullett and get a new barrell?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

According to the guy at discount tire it's three of them. After a second opinion things seem better, going to get a third and do some test things to see if they're actually out of round. I'll keep the updates coming.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Got a second and third opinion and then did some testing myself. Yup, they're bent. Do not buy from RB/VR Wheels. The guy wanted me to send just the barrels and then I called him the next day, he remembered me, told me to call back in 10 minutes, then forgot who I was, then told me that I had to send the entire wheel back. So to send him all four of them it's going to cost me around $200 because I have to pay for the shipping back to them. 

I'm either going to hold off and repair the two barrels or I will take any serious offers on the wheels. Everyone I have talked to wants about $90 a wheel to fix, I'm starting to run out of money. If someone does buy them I'll even include all my purchasing information if you want to send them back to RB. I personally don't trust that the guy will even do it right or send them back in the same shape I sent them to him.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colin, you should post the pics you took today though.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are all the pictures I took with Brad's, awarof4, 16mm spacers.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are gonna look sooooooooooooo ILL!! 

Can't wait!


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

What the hell is it with B5's and RS's?
First Skiba who had problems with leakage and now you with this crap. This sucks...

When looking at those pictures though... Damn, hang in there! We have to see these properly mounted on the car. :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Great news my buddy took them to work today and got them all mounted and balanced out. He said they weren't bad at all. Thank god, I just need to find one front valve I lost to finish them off.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwwww yeaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I just read that in the LOA thread...how did the other places screw it up so badly?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

they never actually attempted to mount and balance them. they all just guessed. the guy at the second place we talked to actually suggested doing that. i guess he was the closest to being right.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no idea, my only guess is because none of the other places ever tried to actually mount a tire and balance the wheel. They put just the rim on the machine and said.."it's bent". Then my buddy didn't think that you could actually tell whether a wheel will balance out or not if you don't actually try it, so he took them into work today and they all balanced out right away. I live in a small town and a lot of people don't seem to know about stretching tires so maybe they just didn't want to do them. The one barrel you can tell has a little bend on the lip, but I will pay someone if they can look at the wheel and point it out. It's nothing that shouldn't have kept it from balancing out.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I am still messing with spacer sizes and the ride height still has to be changed, but here's a teaser I guess, since I'm waiting for one more wheel to put them on.









not much here but still a picture...


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

looks good colin, you coming out this saturday? we'll need to get some pics going


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

pics don't do the wheels justice in my opinion. can't wait to finally get the stance dialed in a little more


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Boner.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

veedub_337 said:


> pics don't do the wheels justice in my opinion. can't wait to finally get the stance dialed in a little more


 it's looking pretty good as is, although I'm not going to lie drew, I can't help but try to figure out if that's you or colin lol I see :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

hahaha i won't disclose either


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Tifun said:


> looks good colin, you coming out this saturday? we'll need to get some pics going


I will be there!! I need to stop at the Harley Davidson dealer this week and then Andy is going to mount the final tire and we're good to go. 


veedub_337 said:


> pics don't do the wheels justice in my opinion. can't wait to finally get the stance dialed in a little more


Yeah pictures seem to make them look white, but they're "vanilla"...totally different. It actually looks like the ice cream color. 



thepirate said:


> Boner.


hahaha.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> Yeah pictures seem to make them look white, but they're "vanilla"...totally different. It actually looks like the ice cream color.


or mix up a batch of jello vanilla pudding and you have it nailed


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

you better bring me some vanilla pudding saturday haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lip and stretch = delicious.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks really good:beer:

what size tires are those and brand?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks!! They're Falken 512's 205/45/17 up front 215/45/17 in the rear. 8.5 up front 9.5 in the rear.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nice, thanks for the info. im trying to gather info for my next set of tires. 215/45/17 seems to be set in stone for a 9.5" rim


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The guy who mounted them is doing the same set up on his saw blades. I can take pics of the stretch on mine if you'd like.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Colin what spacers are on in the pics? IMO it needs to be a little more spaced out in the rear unless going lower will fix the optical illusion, but damn it's looking good!

I swear your car looked lower than that when we met up on Sat.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

it does look lower with the stock wheels. the stretch makes it so he needs to lower the car a lot more. in person i really like the way the wheels sit but the car needs to come down. i know colin plans on bringing the rear down a lot more.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Paul, in the front I'm rockin your 12s the rear are brads 16's. I'm going to try your 25s in the rear but that will probably be too much so I might go with my original plan of 20, depending how it looks dropped more. Then I'll try brads 16s up front. It looks a toonn lower on stock wheels. Cool if I use a set of your spacers for sat, assuming my valve stem shows up in time?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

i think if you push it out more you're going to get the poke you aren't wanting.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

colinisneat said:


> Cool if I use a set of your spacers for sat, assuming my valve stem shows up in time?


Hell yes it is, if you don't I'll have to smack you 

I think the 16's might make you rub when turning into parking lots & 25's in the rear will be perfect, well according to the pics anyways, I'd have to see it in person & moar lower, I can't wait to see it this weekend :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha awesome thanks!! I'll try out the 25s today before it gets too hot. Worst case I'll rock the 16s and 12s to the GTG and you can let me know what you think.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Man I wish I lived closer to you guys so there would actually be some b5 a4 owners to talk to haha. I got laughed at on monday at a GTG from a guy with a s4 when I started my car and had some cam chain tensioner rattle cuz my car is a sludge pit. haha oh well


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> Man I wish I lived closer to you guys so there would actually be some b5 a4 owners to talk to haha. I got laughed at on monday at a GTG from a guy with a s4 when I started my car and had some cam chain tensioner rattle cuz my car is a sludge pit. haha oh well


should have told him it sounds like his turbo's are going, and watch him **** his pants or start crying


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha I would have but he knows his ****....but I shoulda told him to pay for my repairs because he has an s4 and MUST have money for all those maintenance costs.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Man I wish I lived closer to you guys so there would actually be some b5 a4 owners to talk to haha. I got laughed at on monday at a GTG from a guy with a s4 when I started my car and had some cam chain tensioner rattle cuz my car is a sludge pit. haha oh well


Hey, I'm cool with people moving out to Indiana. Eh, I hate people who are tools like that. I guess whatever makes them sleep better at night.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Less talk more photos...

You live right by Keith GET ON IT!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Wheels will be on the car tomorrow night!! Then I'll get weak looking pictures of it and then the cruise is Saturday so hopefully someone will take a picture of it.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

thepirate said:


> Less talk more photos...
> 
> You live right by Keith GET ON IT!


 Wel a year ago we literally lived 5 minutes from each other, now we are like 2 hours away haha. I'm sure there will be plenty of people taking pics, you can't help but do that when you see RS's haha. I've seen so many sets it's stupid and I still get down low and take pics :laugh:


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe a Keith Colin Brad photo will happen tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm hoping, got all the RS's on and one tire lost air. It's fixed again and now I have to try it out. Everyone pray everything works haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

We had the annual Dubs At The Dunes (DATD) up here in Northwest Indiana this past weekend and here are some pics of my car with the RS's finally on them. All of the pictures were taken by Keith (Tifun).


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Your car looks perfect in person, the pics look good but in person it looks amazing. I want 17's now...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Brad!! I need to decide if I want to mess with the offsets of the wheels still or just leave them as they are. I kind of want the rears out a little more but I'm not sure.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


>


moneyyyy

yah 17's are the ****

Colin , I agree. The rears could go out a tad more.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The rears are at et29 right now on a 9.5 with Brad's 16mm spacers. If I try another one I might go with a 20mm putting me at et25. I need to find someone with 20mm spacers for me to borrow.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

hahaha, oh God. I'll never live down being a twin.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> hahaha, oh God. I'll never live down being a twin.


 nope, prolly not. I'm just glad you guys wore shirts of different color haha. I mean I can tell sometimes but if I haven't seen you guys in a while I'm lost.

Also here's some medium/heavy edits I roughed out :beer:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/keithosborn/sets/72157624046412509/


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Dang, I'm really liking them. I'll need some high res versions, I like how this group of pictures includes my WRX too...memories.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll PM you links of HR's


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> We had the annual Dubs At The Dunes (DATD) up here in Northwest Indiana this past weekend and here are some pics of my car with the RS's finally on them. All of the pictures were taken by Keith (Tifun).



cool gti


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

haha, it is pretty BA

I think it's only fitting to show your car as well since you are his or he is your better half of you which is not him but are part of the same which is two of one originally, but you. Besides we need to get you recruited completely to the darkside.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

haha if you can find me a pelican avant i'll convert


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

did you see the pelican blue avant going the opposite way of us down 12 on the way to redamaks during the cruise?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah, i did. thats what made me want one again haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris, even though I just realized how late this is. 

Here are some more pics, that you guys have probably already seen, from Keith. Some are repeats just edited.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Also, here is my old friend. It is a mint 4spd shift knob out of a Subaru Justy haha, I used to have it in my Subaru WRX and decided to throw it in my car for fun. I lost 5th gear.... 

Sorry for the bad camera phone picture, blame my brother. 









It also looks like I might order up 20mm spacers for the rear and move the 16s to the front. Hopefully this works out and makes the stance look good.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

last picture is money :thumbup: 

looks great colin


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> Sorry for the bad camera phone picture, blame my brother.


 blame samsung


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> last picture is money :thumbup:
> 
> looks great colin


 Thanks alot!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

this picture some how came out god awful but here is colin's new stance


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

and a better shift knob pic


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuuuuude. I love it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

im liking the direction the audi scene is turning to for sure.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So hot...your car has been my desktop for a couple weeks :laugh::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

when i saw the new stance, i literally said "oh snap".. then i saw your picture, haha


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

veedub_337 said:


>


 on point son... i cant wait to get my rs's on.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuude. I love it


 Thanks a lot!!! 


fbm93 said:


> im liking the direction the audi scene is turning to for sure.


 There have been a lot of great looking Audi's. I have to agree with you 100% 



thepirate said:


> So hot...your car has been my desktop for a couple weeks :laugh::beer:


 haha thanks!! I never thought my car would be on someone's desktop, that's a huge compliment!! 


Lazer Viking said:


> when i saw the new stance, i literally said "oh snap".. then i saw your picture, haha


 haha gotta rep the Oh Snap! sticker haha. It's getting closer to being exactly where I want, I took some of your advice from some old PM's I had with you for the offsets. 



TimKouch said:


> on point son... i cant wait to get my rs's on.


 Thanks, how are your wheels coming along? When are you getting them on?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Justy shift knob :thumbup: 

Brother had one of those a year or so ago. The 3 cyl motor is almost as beastly as the horn they used for them. 


Loving the stance btw :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha that's sweet!! I need the rest of a Justy, besides the shift knob. 

Also, I forgot to say that in the pictures above there is now a 25mm spacer in the rear putting them at et20 and 16mm spacer up front putting those at et23.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks, how are your wheels coming along? When are you getting them on?


 ha, when i hit the lotto. they haven't moved since i got them. 
i gotta get the air on first. and im in school for another year. i doubt that anything will happen this year. :thumbdown:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry Colin im sure you have mentioned this a mill times but what is the width of front wheels and the final ET's??


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

No worries, the fronts are 17x8.5 the et is 23 after a 16mm spacer, there's room to push them out more for sure.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm did you say you were running 205/45's and any rubbing issues?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah 205/45 in the front and I haven't had any rubbing issues at all. I had my friend roll the front fenders but that was after I had already been driving with the current set up. I haven't rubbed anything at all just wanted them rolled in case I got bigger spacers down the road.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

how do you think 215/45 on 8.5 wide wheel would work with et of 25??
Still trying to figure out what im going to want for the vette wheels.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly, I think the 205 is a perfect stretch. If you'd like I can get you pictures of them. If it's too much for you then a 215 would probably still look good.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

I concur with what Colin says. It's a nice amount, not overkill, plus gives you a safety net for potholes imho.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

well i have the double staggered wheels so I think im going with 215/40 in the rears which are 9.5 wide....think 205 for me in the rear is a little too much stretch. but yah post up so we all can see haha :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah 205 in the rear is too big of a stretch, in my opinion. I have 215s in the rear on mine on a 9.5, let me see if it's bright enough outside to get a picture. If not I will take one tomorrow of both the fronts and rears.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wes my rear wheels are 8.5 with a 215/40 tire. I should have done a 205/40 on the front since they are 7.5, may still do it once these tires are shot.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Colin!

And Chris, I do like the stretch on your 8.5's it matches up well with the air when your layed out on the tire. And 205's would prob look a little better in the front but what you have now doesnt take away either. Was looking at your pics earlier...you planning on spacing out the front wheels like what Colin has? Would look super clean on air.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

OK, it was too dark to take any pictures so I decided to lower my rear more haha. I'm down to 1 thread left. I'll get the shots tomorrow in the sun, my garage lights are way too dim for any pictures to turn out well.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha well im glad its lower at least. Goodnight, talk to you tomarro.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, I have the pictures. I just have to wait until the child goes to sleep to post them.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

veedub_337 said:


> this picture some how came out god awful but here is colin's new stance


hehehe










I actually wanted to take the exact same pic just to be a goof but it started raining too hard


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

hahaha lookin good though!! I think your wheels sit a lot nicer than mine.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awarof4 said:


> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheel width and final offsets pleaseee.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are the pics finally, probably not the best but you can see the stretch.

Front:









Front: Man this picture makes my car look like it's really high up and makes the wheel look like it's sitting in a lot further than it is.










Rear:









Rear from underneath, I had to because it looked fun:


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

ahhahahhaahaa. Wheel gap. ahahahahaha. JK. I love your car to pieces.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha I'll have to get a side pic tomorrow so I can prove my lack of gap to other members. Although I really wish I could go lower in the rear, I only have 1 thread left and to me it isn't enough.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Face down ass up. Dont lower the back, dump the front. Quote it and live it. I'm done...:beer::beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It's sitting even now, I was actually planning to move the front down some more. I just need to think about how I'll be able to drive around town. Any parking lot with even a tiny curb won't allow me in it haha.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

I know, I took the easy way out with the 18's. Gotcha by a 1/2 inch clearance, haha. I hit ****z too, we all do. But with the kids relying on us, do what works for you. Babies gotta go places too.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh she's all about being low!!!

She screams if I don't let her play in the car, haha.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

lol at this discussion. 

Colin if your car makes it down this weekend expect a trophy haha. Drew already got the invitation, you have it as well. Brad will be using our place as home-base for the child stuff and junk haha. 

I'm also with brad on the front down more than the rear. Plus if you need to get the rears farther down just take out those pointless helper springs so you have more room for adjustments.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, the only bummer part is my rears don't have helper springs only the fronts do. I think Drew is supposed to go down this weekend but he hasn't made it clear whether he is for sure or not.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah i would be taking colin's car too. my car is juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the pics Colin, the 215's look good on the rear. And like you...im maxed out in the rear. Makes me sad.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thread update: nothing has changed hahaha. RS's were off and now they're going back on this weekend, hopefully. 

I need to finally put a new o2 sensor in as well.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Have fun with the o2 install that crap sucks monkey balls!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha that's why it's still not done. Hopefully soon. I know my next mod, now I just need to get it.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't updated this thread in a while. Nothing has really gone on with my car. I just added some black leather beetle doughnut head rests for some "cool" factor. I'll get a picture of those soon.

I'm waiting for Chris's (thepirate) friend Lukas to finish painting my engine cover. I'll wait until he's done and just let the pictures do all the talking. I'm really excited about it and I think it'll add some spice to my extremely stock and boring engine bay. So thank you Chris for hooking it up and thank you Lukas for doing this project for me. :beer::beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem man:thumbup:

The pics I've seen so far are awesome :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well today has been rough, the little one has a fever and isn't feeling well from her shots yesterday. So, while she was napping I took a couple of pictures since it's perfect outside over here in the midwest. I'm not a photographer by any means so just bare with me.










I polished the rear lip a little today. I think I'm going to lower the front some more when I get a chance. 









Beetle headrests, I still need to figure out a way for the rears to fit in.










That's all for now.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Rear looks perfect! I love those headrests wish I could find a set...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks!! The RS's are now officially for sale, wheels only. As for beetle headrests, if I can't get the rears to work I'll have two extra that you can rock up front!!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Headrests actually look really good!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Colin I PMed you.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

oh we'll get the rears to work


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks!! The RS's are now officially for sale, wheels only. As for beetle headrests, if I can't get the rears to work I'll have two extra that you can rock up front!!


For sale already?!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It's a love hate relationship. I might keep them but if someone wants them I'll sell them. I had one leak on me, so I resealed every wheel to make sure it wouldn't happen again. So I get them back on the car and a tire comes unseated and the rim thrashed the tire. So I'll have to buy a new tire for the front, just very frustrating.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't forget the latest update


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I called Discount Tire Direct and they sent me a brand new tire for FREE, pretty happy to have that happen.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You need to bug Lukas about your engine cover! I wanna see it finished and installed! :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, he texted me letting me know he's been busy. I can't wait for it, he sent me a pic of the work last week. I'm pumped.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well today Lukas sent me a final picture of the engine cover. It gets shipped out tomorrow to head up here to Indiana. The reason I chose to have this put on the engine cover is because every time my friend sees my RS's he says "makes me want some ice cream", plus their technical color is "vanilla". So I figured why not make it an ice cream themed engine cover. So I told Lukas sort of what I wanted and let him surprise me, needless to say I am very happy with the way it came out. I can't wait to see it in person to really take a look at everything. I know if I need anything done that takes any skill when it comes to something artistic, I'm going to see if Lukas will do it first. Plus he's an awesome guy!! I have to say thanks to Chris (thepirate) as well for getting me in contact with Lukas. 

A picture, I hope you guys like it. I'll take more when I get it and put it on my car.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Well today Lukas sent me a final picture of the engine cover. It gets shipped out tomorrow to head up here to Indiana. The reason I chose to have this put on the engine cover is because every time my friend sees my RS's he says "makes me want some ice cream", plus their technical color is "vanilla". So I figured why not make it an ice cream themed engine cover. So I told Lukas sort of what I wanted and let him surprise me, needless to say I am very happy with the way it came out. I can't wait to see it in person to really take a look at everything. I know if I need anything done that takes any skill when it comes to something artistic, I'm going to see if Lukas will do it first. Plus he's an awesome guy!! I have to say thanks to Chris (thepirate) as well for getting me in contact with Lukas.
> 
> A picture, I hope you guys like it. I'll take more when I get it and put it on my car.


super sick, zombie ice cream cones ha


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Damn those beetle headrests look awesome! Hope those rear ones will get in, also when u had that engine cover painted... did he have to use high heat paint or something like that?? Was the "vanilla" base high heat??


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks!! I havent had a chance to mess with the rear headrests yet. Hoping theyll work. As for the paint, not sure exactly what he used. I'd assume it is because he's a car guy. He told me it should have no problem.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

coil cover looks killer :thumbup:


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

The base I used is high heat. The colored paint will be resilient as well. 

A few coats of clear enamel will add double protection also. He will be fine lol. This isn't my first go around with engine parts. 

Anyways thanks a lot man. If you need anything else let me know, you can keep in touch. 

IF ANYONE ELSE WANTS ANYTHING DONE LET ME KNOW! I'm always up for helping out my fellow B5 buddies.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

can't wait to see it in person and throw it on


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

sick cover :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. Hopefully I can figure out a way to get these rear beetle headrests in and then clean up the car and take some pictures before it gets too cold out.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Picture isn't working for me


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It stopped for me too, I'll fix it when I get home.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The site is down for the original picture. So here it is again...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha! That looks awesome! I've been wanting him to paint my air tank and engine cover just haven't gotten around to taking everything apart.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

I definitely am going to come up with some things for him to do when I get my next project going :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Ha! That looks awesome! I've been wanting him to paint my air tank and engine cover just haven't gotten around to taking everything apart.


 Make him get on that!!! Do you not have the whale engine cover anymore?


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Chris just procrastinates on stuff like I do lol. He knows I'll paint his tank for free on his schedule in return all the stuff that dude does for me. He should have parked his car in my garage and let me paint it while he was gone. But he wouldn't have trusted me to not take out some girlies in a certain aired a4 

Anyways, if anyone wants some work done let me know! 
My email is [email protected]

Sorry Colin, not trying to clog up your thread with dumb rants! I am happy you like the cover though. Youl have it soon.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope you're not clogging my thread up at all. Keep posting your info in here, I'm all about helping out people who are awesome and do great work!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha I do procrastinate! I'll have it pulled apart soon though I want it down for Fixx Fest


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, not that big of an update here. I got my engine cover and did a test fit yesterday, I still need to trim a piece so it sits on there correctly. I also realized that I need to clean my engine bay really bad haha.

It's a cell phone picture:











Also, I finally got my license plate lights working again, haha. Bad part is the person who borrowed my stock trunk, on here, decided to take my license plate light covers, bulbs, and even the screws before giving my trunk back. Oh well I can probably afford the $15 to replace all of that, can't trust anyone I guess. 

Hopefully there will be some exciting updates in the near future, I've got to get on the ball with this project.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What did you have to do to get your plate lights working again? I only have one working light and I want to get the blue lexus looking lights back there but not with just one light working.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Cover looks great Colin. James, I replaced both my taglights with new assemblies. Can be purchased for about $15 a side. I run the LEDs in them, mount them upside down so they aren't overpowering.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Which LEDs are you running?


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Loooks good!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

where can i buy the new assembly?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I love what youve done with the car. :thumbup: What are your new wheel plans?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

James Himself said:


> where can i buy the new assembly?


I'm not sure which trunk you have so here are the links to both...

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/View_All/ES4289/

and

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/View_All/ES4290/

The dealer seems to be surprisingly comparable in price (at least when I picked up a side marker once).


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> What did you have to do to get your plate lights working again? I only have one working light and I want to get the blue lexus looking lights back there but not with just one light working.


I just had to fix a wire on mine and it was good to go. Id check out the harness brads talking about for your situation.



Awarof4 said:


> Cover looks Colin.


Thanks!!!



lukasss said:


> Loooks good!


 Thanks and thanks yet again for doing all the work.



amor1305 said:


> I love what youve done with the car. :thumbup: What are your new wheel plans?


Thanks a lot, I appreciate it!! I have a few wheel options in mind, but for now I'm going to keep rockin the RS's.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You need to paint that VC some crazy color…hot pink.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha my brother and I were just talking about how the valve cover and intake manifold need something done to them. If I do a color, I might do mint green to match the mint chocolate chip ice cream cone, then polish the intake manifold. If I don't go color, I might just polish both.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I haven't posted in here for a while. I haven't done too much to my car recently, since it's winter and all I do is work. I added a few zip ties to my splash guard and I forgot to post up that I had picked up one of these...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Steering wheel is legit! :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks my man. I'll have to get some pics.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Not that big of an update here, I just wanted to post a picture of the wheel. I want to put it in but I had appendicitis so I had to have my appendix removed and spent the weekend in the hospital. Looks like it will be 2 weeks until I can put this in, unless a friend and my brother want to do it for me haha.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Damn Colin I hope you have a speedy & full recovery, an appendicitis is no joke & you are sooo young


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Paul I appreciate it!! Actually being young and very healthy helped me out a lot. They were shocked I had it because I wasn't in a ton of pain and I was still hungry and eating normal. Basically the symptoms seemed more like kidney stones than appendicitis. I'm already feeling a lot better though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The wheel looks dope, Colin. Should prob tell your brother to get on that!

Feel better buddy :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Wes! I need to get him to do it haha, maybe this weekend.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Get the hub here quicker and maybe I can make it happen


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i thought i had appendicitis a few months ago, turned out to be a stomach virus with sharp abdominal pains. and $6000 later i was feeling fine...

hope you feel better:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you! Mine was the exact opposite haha. I thought I just had a stomach virus because of sharp abdominal pains but nope it was appendicitis.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dang man that sucks! Wheel look sick, get better soon!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris! We're getting 10+ inches of snow so at least I have something to look out the window at haha.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Beetle headrests, I still need to figure out a way for the rears to fit in.


i just picked up some black cloth new beetle headrests, how did you fit yours in your seats, or did they just fit? I have the black factory sport cloths

sorry i know this post is from september i've been searching for beetle headrests ever since i saw this on your timeline and picked some up two for $15 the other day at the local junk yard


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I wanted a Nardi a couple months ago... now I want one again.

Get well soon.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Moshua said:


> i just picked up some black cloth new beetle headrests, how did you fit yours in your seats, or did they just fit? I have the black factory sport cloths
> 
> sorry i know this post is from september i've been searching for beetle headrests ever since i saw this on your timeline and picked some up two for $15 the other day at the local junk yard


beetle headrest bump


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Nick, Thanks I'm feeling a lot better now. I get atleast 1 more week off work!!! I'm pumped I finally got a nardi wheel, I've wanted one since I had my WRX. 

Moshua, the front beetle headrests fit right in, the rears dont. I haven't had any time but I have to figure out how to get them to. I'm going to see if it will fit if I trim down the lip thing, at the bottom of the headrest. I need to measure.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thinking about selling the RS's anyone have suggestions for a new wheel to go after?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You could keep up the played tend and go with ccw's


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm thinking you should go with the wheels you were thinking about, even though it will take a long time to find them.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I wanna see some Bentleys


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> You could keep up the played tend and go with ccw's


I've always liked LM20s but I'm trying to stay away from wheels everyone has haha. If I would have known how popular RS's were going to be on B5s I would have tried to look for something else. 



CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I wanna see some Bentleys


There are a few Bentley wheels that I like but they're 19s and 20s and those are way too big for my liking.


I have a set I'm interested in but does anyone know if it's expensive or safe to have them shaved to change the offset? The only reason I'd have them shaved is because I would have to use an adapter/spacer and the offsets are too low right now for me to do that without shaving.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You can't get much from shaving without seriously weakening the wheel, if its only a few mm if say go for it, but for a large amount def not


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. Dang, I might have to try and find this set somewhere else, if I can.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

You have any pics of the steering wheel mounted yet?!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't done it yet haha. I have everything but I've been out of commission the last 3 weeks because of my surgery. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

colinisneat said:


> .
> I have a set I'm interested in but does anyone know if it's expensive or safe to have them shaved to change the offset? The only reason I'd have them shaved is because I would have to use an adapter/spacer and the offsets are too low right now for me to do that without shaving.


the conclusion i was brought to a few years ago when i was looking at some brock b1's was that it wasnt a good idea at all


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brock B1's would be ill on a b5.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> the conclusion i was brought to a few years ago when i was looking at some brock b1's was that it wasnt a good idea at all


Yeah I'm not going to risk the integrity of the wheel. I found a place overseas that rebuilds these wheels and I'm going to shoot them an email. In the mean time I'm going to keep hunting for stuff I like. It's just a bummer because I actually found a set. I just need to unload the RS's.



fbm93 said:


> Brock B1's would be ill on a b5.


Yeah these look sweet!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea.. the set i was looking at was probably one of the only sets in 5x112 anywhere.. but the front had a STUPID low offset


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Do 9's fit alright up front on our cars? Et 18 and what about a 10 in the rear et18 as well? No interest in pulling fenders. My fronts are rolled.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

RS's for sale with tires. 1 tire has maybe 100 miles on it, the other 3 have under 1,000. Looking for $2,200 obo with tires. 17x8.5 +39 17x9.5 +45 5x112 hand polished lips and caps, faces and barrels powdercoated vanilla. I need them gone!!! I have the BBS center cap tool and front hubrings as well, included. Spread the word!!


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

hey colin i hope youre feeling better man, and the wheel looks excellent!!

as for wheels go with some cup wheels!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

jsquillz said:


> hey colin i hope youre feeling better man, and the wheel looks excellent!!
> 
> as for wheels go with some cup wheels!


Thanks, I'm feeling a lot better!!

I found 1 set that I want to go after but I have to unload these before they're gone. They're a rare set, spread the word for me!!


----------



## DubsnInk (Feb 16, 2010)

Just read through this thread for the first time and it is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

LOVE that engine cover :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> Do 9's fit alright up front on our cars? Et 18 and what about a 10 in the rear et18 as well? No interest in pulling fenders. My fronts are rolled.


I had 9.5s up front with et 23


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Also there was still room to go out, wish I had et18


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

DubsnInk said:


> Just read through this thread for the first time and it is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> LOVE that engine cover :beer:


Thanks alot!! If you need any work done Lukas is the man to have do it!!! 



James Himself said:


> Also there was still room to go out, wish I had et18


Man, I really need to unload these RS's so I can get them then!! 10 in the rear with +18 shouldn't be a problem then right?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, if I ever unload these RS's I have a set of wheels I'm going to pick up. The company that is selling them are willing to make them any offset, lip size, width, etc that I want. I think I'm going to go 17x9 and 17x10. What offsets should I go with? My fronts are rolled and I do not want to pull any of my fenders.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

im excited waht kinda wheels? the rs' looked great woulda been the tits if they wer a lil wider


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! I like the RS's but ready for a change. I'm keeping the wheel choice a secret until I land them haha. I just need to figure out the offsets that I want to go with.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Colin, were you happy with the offsets on the rs'?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The fronts I would have liked out more and the rear could go out a little more as well. It's just imagining the offsets and then actually having them on I'm concerned about haha. The fronts I had plenty of room to work with and it was an et23 on a 8.5. So my potential new fronts would be half inch wider and out 5mm more, should be good. The rears concern me because they were et20 at 9.5 wide wheel, they would also be a half inch wider and potentially out 2 more mm putting a 10" at et18 in the rear. I just dont want goofy looking poke or for it to be so close that I need to pull the fenders. 

I guess this is something I need to figure out regardless of what offset I tell the guy to go with because I will need to get adapters to push them out.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot they also gave me the option of width sizes. So I can do 17x8.5 and 17x9.5 again except on these new wheels if I would like to. 

Here's all the info on sizes and offsets that I have the option of, they need adapters to convert from 5x120 to 5x112 so I automatically have to factor in the 15mm adapter (smallest size).

8x17 ET33, ET45
8,5x17 ET26, ET39
9x17 ET33, ET45, ET57
9,5x17 ET26, ET39
10x17 ET33, ET57


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Oh yeah I forgot they also gave me the option of width sizes. So I can do 17x8.5 and 17x9.5 again except on these new wheels if I would like to.
> 
> Here's all the info on sizes and offsets that I have the option of, they need adapters to convert from 5x120 to 5x112 so I automatically have to factor in the 15mm adapter (smallest size).
> 
> ...


Where have you found 15mm adapters? Smallest i've seen was 20mm


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Adaptecspeedware.com it says 15-60mm

Also, here... http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#ecwid:category=451682&mode=product&product=1553204


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wouldnt happen to be doing widened steelies would you?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope I am not. I hope people will like them since I'm keeping them a secret haha. I just don't want to jinx myself. Spread the word on my RS's!! I need them gone!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ill trade the twists for the RS'!
Well id say keep the widths the same as the rs' and and just refine the final offsets.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd trade you if I knew someone who wanted the twists. I'm willing to work on prices for anyone interested!! 

Yeah I was kind of thinking about just keeping my sizes now. I'd just have to figure out a good offset for both the front and rear...and choose my lip sizes!! I was thinking 2" in the front and 2.5" or 3" in the rear.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

If I ever build a set of 3-pc wheels im going to do 2" front and 3" rear.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's actually the size I just emailed him haha. We'll see though, I can't wait.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Changed my oil and put my new steering wheel in tonight, pics tomorrow after day 6 of work. Also, I found out that apparently Nardi makes our oem steering wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some rough pictures I have of the wheel. They're from my phone because I haven't had a chance to take real pictures due to the work schedule.

Look the Audi Sport steering wheel is made by Nardi!! So I guess I replaced my Nardi wheel with a Nardi wheel.









This pic makes it look huge but it's not.










Also, another phone picture I found from back in the fall, excuse my finger.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Love it:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

goodness. Think im going to pick up a Luisi soon.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Love it:thumbup:


Thank you!



fbm93 said:


> goodness. Think im going to pick up a Luisi soon.


They have some classy looking wheels!! Get one!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love the wood grain and the fact that I can read your cluster computer :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

such a classy car


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I've wanted a wood wheels like that for SO long! What did you do for a hub/quick release?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

that looks like **** Colin, we need to take it back out & put it in my car :laugh:


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

beautiful car bro, im not hatin on your rs's


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Love the wood grain and the fact that I can read your cluster computer :thumbup:


 Haha thanks, the pixels work depending on the temp haha.



James Himself said:


> such a classy car


Thanks!



b5in said:


> that looks like **** Colin, we need to take it back out & put it in my car :laugh:


Haha it would good in the allroad and mk2!!


a1m4ni4k said:


> beautiful car bro, im not hatin on your rs's


Haha thanks!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

vr6pwns_me said:


> I've wanted a wood wheels like that for SO long! What did you do for a hub/quick release?


I went no quick release, just a momo hub and NRG Nardi adapter.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

WOW! I'm very surprised and impressed that those wheels like so good on your car.
I would not have thought they could be pulled off as well, you proved my opinion wrong:laugh:
car rocks man:thumbup::beer::beer:
you've made me think of getting a set for mine and color matching the centers to my interior.(terracotta brown***maybe...maybe not, meh )


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


>



Do all clusters have the cd and track?!
ever since ive had my car ive had brake pad sensor, and washer fluid sensor....so ive never gotten around to seeing it. my screens mostly dead pixels too...:banghead:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha yeah yours will do that too and show song titles for radio stations. My wiper fluid light was on too but went off thanks to my battery being undone. I thought I was in the clear with my CEL but that one came back on.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Haha yeah yours will do that too and show song titles for radio stations. My wiper fluid light was on too but went off thanks to my battery being undone. I thought I was in the clear with my CEL but that one came back on.


my tank has a crack in it:facepalm:. i dont wanna tie my brake sensors because when i get new brakes i wanna know when they get low:thumbup:


im gonna have to deal with them until i have enough time to pull the tank and find out the hole...or just buy a new tank. winter weather here in PA is horrible.


your cars real clean BTW bro...keep it up!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks!! Yeah mine is the same issue I pour fluid in and it's all out of the tank in an hour. I also have that lame SAI thing keeping my CEL on.


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks!! Yeah mine is the same issue I pour fluid in and it's all out of the tank in an hour. I also have that lame SAI thing keeping my CEL on.


 lol my first a4 did that, i filled it up to drive to MD on a ****ty day well on the highway i noticed i had no more  but the a4 i have now holds fine just overflow has a small crack and i lose coolant


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Dang, I feel lucky that mines wiper fluid.


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

mjm autohaus only wants 35 shipped for the coolant res. and theres an ok 1 in the junkyard prolly manage that for $10-15, buuut well i been hunting wheels down for the mk4 try to get proper b4 volksfest


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm still trying to see if I can get a size that will fit, along with the right lip sizes, on the other wheels I want but here might be another option. I can't decide if they would be lame or cool.

18x9 18x10 not sure if I would stick with the face color or not.


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I would pass on the LM's, I just think they belong on a stage III S4, I think bigger lips on the RS's would be sickk.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I can't really decide. Just sucks that lips are so pricey haha, I'm trying to find good deals though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

id govwith bigger lips on the rs' too. buy bigger lips and sell the ones you have now to make back some of the money.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I've only had 1 day off, today, in 2 week so my checks should be pretty decent. Maybe I can start buying new lips. The only killer is that VR screwed me so I need new barrels too but then the amount of money I'm throwing at a set of RS's is getting crazy haha. What lip sizes would you guys suggest? I was thinking 1.5-2 up front and 2.5 maybe 3 in the rear? I'll have to figure out how it changes the size of the wheels though, luckily I have high offsets and the correct bolt pattern. 

I was told by a company they could make the AC Schnitzers custom to what I want but then I don't get a quote just a price range. Who thought buying wheels could get so difficult. :banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

maybe 1.5 front and 2.5 rear.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

lm's are sweet polished i think would look good on your car. (even the gold looks good)
just to get an idea


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, everyone is starting to get their cars ready for the season. I just want to get new wheels, give me suggestions!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> man, everyone is starting to get their cars ready for the season. I just want to get new wheels, give me suggestions!!


big lip your rs'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha that was the plan, but at the same time I've taken apart these wheels and put them back together so many times that I'm kind of ready to move on. 

1st option would be new wheels. 2nd option new lips for the RS's.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Not really an update just thinking out loud. 

Might buy ACS's with 1.5" lip up front 2" in the rear, not sure because I can't find pictures of what a 1.5" lip looks like on them. I'm pretty sure my rear RS lip is a 1.5", so if it looks close to that it would be good to go. 

That's if someone pulls through and buys the RS's.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Still say you do 2" front and 3" rear lips on your RS'


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha this is if someone pulls through on buying them. If not, I've thought about moving the rears up front and getting 2.5" in the rear, especially if my rears now are 1.5". Then maybe some day someone can source me some nice barrels.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Too many "tire kickers" so I'm putting the RS's back on soon.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I vote big lipped rs's with flat caps


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Too many "tire kickers" so I'm putting the RS's back on soon.


 I'm thinking about moving rears up front although it'll make it a 9.5" and put 2.5" lip in the rear but that'll make it a 10.5" wheel!! Plus I dread redoing them again haha. Someone find me good barrels for cheap!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just do it Colin! 
I prefer 1/4 caps though.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

These will the most expensive rebuilt RS's!! Haha I should just neo chrome them while I'm at it. I'm going to check out lip prices. 

Also, does anyone know how to figure out the new offsets after changing lips?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> These will the most expensive rebuilt RS's!! Haha I should just neo chrome them while I'm at it. I'm going to check out lip prices.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to figure out the new offsets after changing lips?


 1" is 12mm lower offset 
.5" is 6mm lower offset


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm dumb my rears are 9.5 with 1.5 lips so if I put new lips on my 8.5's that'll just make those 10.5 with a 27 offset and then I don't need a spacer at that width. Unless that offset is too low then I can make the 9.5" ones the 10.5 and it would be et 33.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Might pull the trigger on some lips. Would 17x9.5 et 26 17x10.5 et 33 work out? I'm doing 1.5" and 2.5".


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

He's serious. Just tell him the answer and the lips are as good as purchased :beer:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> Might pull the trigger on some lips. Would 17x9.5 et 26 17x10.5 et 33 work out? I'm doing 1.5" and 2.5".


oh wow 9.5 up front  it's gonna b interesting :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James ran it up front with his sawblades, but we'll see I'm hoping to find a nice price on barrels.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Buy the lips and cross the barrel bridge when you get there :beer::beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I had et23 up front on the blades, you could easily pull off et18. Are you keeping the same tires?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll probably move my 205s up front to the 9.5 the rear will be 10.5 et33 I might have to go 225 instead of the 215. I shouldn't have a problem with 10.5 et33 will I?

2nd option would be to put the rears up front with my 25mm spacer swap to 205, giving it an et20 and put 2.5" lips on the 8.5's making it a 10.5" et 27.

Opinions please!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

my 10" et30 rears could be pushed out maybe 5mm more if that helps..


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

An et27 would stick out more than a 10 at et 25 so I might have to take them all apart and do the 10.5 et 33, assuming a 10.5 isn't too wide. Also my rear wheels are et45 with out a spacer. When they're on without a spacer the wheel hits the coilover. Will I need to space it a little even at et33 for clearance?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If your only bringing the lip out further then, yeah. Might wanna try and do 10s, idk how well the 10.5s will work. Or just not do staggered and do 9.5 all around. We all know that will work and will look good


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

What was HoodRich's setup again??


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> What was HoodRich's setup again??


10.5" et20 / 225/35
8.5" et4 / 205/35


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh really? then youll be good to go colin


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hoodrich's car is actually 18x10 et20 in the rear. His pokes a ton though, not looking for that much haha. Maybe worst case I could put a small spacer in there to clear the suspension, I might have to end up forking out the cash for barrels now. I wanted to hold off so I'm not basically rebuying a set of RS's, but that's scammers for you.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Hoodrich's car is actually 18x10 et20 in the rear. His pokes a ton though, not looking for that much haha. Maybe worst case I could put a small spacer in there to clear the suspension, I might have to end up forking out the cash for barrels now. I wanted to hold off so I'm not basically rebuying a set of RS's, but that's scammers for you.


Are you sure? I swore he said 10.5" before


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought it was 10.5 but he has a thread on stanceworks and said 18x10.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I thought it was 10.5 but he has a thread on stanceworks and said 18x10.


Got a link? Id love to read his build thread


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

When I get home, it's nothing too crazy but some pics and info.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Got a link? Id love to read his build thread


Here you go, http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10406&highlight=nogaro+blue


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Here you go, http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10406&highlight=nogaro+blue


Can't get enough of that car...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Sold the RS's!!

How do people feel about a 17x9.5 et11 with 205/45/17?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

I feel it will poke quite a bit.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel happy about that


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Sold the RS's!!
> 
> How do people feel about a 17x9.5 et11 with 205/45/17?


It'll poke 2mm more than mine. I think you'll be fine. 205 on a 9.5 is knarly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Et8 9.5 205/45


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What were your et's on the fronts again? I think I might do 9.5 all around. The final offsets would be et24 up front with 2" lip and rear et11 with 2.5" lip. Anyone think a 2" lip is too big for the front? It's either that or 1.5" lip up front 2.5" rear.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

too big? nah.


sounds awesome.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I might have to order soon, I hope the rear of my car goes low enough. I don't know if I'll want to do 40 or 45 profile.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

id say 1.5 front and 2.5 rear


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

2 inch front, 2.5 rear. My fronts were et23, and you should go with 45s. The 40 is too small imo unless you have air


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess these might sit 2mm out further than hoodrich's wheels, which scares me haha. Anyone see his in person? I don't it too ridiculous, although James those wheels at et8 look awesome.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

http://ivyleagueeast.com/2011/04/02/gangsta-gangsta/


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I saw it at h2o, and I def didn't think it looked retarded


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I saw Hoodrich Saturday...
Honestly...it looks good but its not for me. Little too much. And all his fenders are trashed.
But hey he did win best audi at defrost :screwy:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Dang it, that makes me nervous because the wheels at et11 would poke 2mm more than his do.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

In the front??
If so..dont go it. Hes running 35 series tires and fenders are still pretty mangled.
That much poke in the front doesnt look right IMO.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

No no it would be either 9.5 et24 2" lip up front or 8.5 et24 or less up with 1.5" lip. The rear I would try et11, if I can pull it off safely and it would have a 2.5" lip.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> No no it would be either 9.5 et24 2" lip up front or 8.5 et24 or less up with 1.5" lip. The rear I would try et11, if I can pull it off safely and it would have a 2.5" lip.


My rear setup pokes the same as hoodrich's and I was looking at it today thinking about your thread. I think you would be fine with 9.5" et11 in the rear. 2mm more would not look bad at all. 

9.5" et24 in the front will be too much though in my opinion. Hoodrich took the front to it's limits. His setup is perfect if you ask me but it def has it's downfalls. 205/35 is just scary sounding but with how low he is, I don't think he'd be able to turn without having such small tires.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe I'll just go staggered again, 205/45/17 17x8.5 et24 1.5" lip and then probably 205/45/17 17x9.5 et 11 2.5" lip in the rear. 

Another option is 2" lip all around. My biggest concern is that I will invest the money in the wheels and they won't fit right.... I guess I could always sell them on the BMW forums...  hint!! haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

bryangb said:


> My rear setup pokes the same as hoodrich's and I was looking at it today thinking about your thread. I think you would be fine with 9.5" et11 in the rear. 2mm more would not look bad at all.
> 
> 9.5" et24 in the front will be too much though in my opinion. Hoodrich took the front to it's limits. His setup is perfect if you ask me but it def has it's downfalls. 205/35 is just scary sounding but with how low he is, I don't think he'd be able to turn without having such small tires.


Want to do me a huge favor and take a picture of the rear of your car, as if I were driving behind you to see how much it pokes? haha, if you don't want to it's cool just trying to get this decision made.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It's crunch time again, I'm going to order. Go for 17x8.5 et24 ( I could still push them out to my liking) 1.5" lip up front and 17x9.5 et11 2.5" lip and they better look like james' mock up!!! Other option would be 2" lip all around 17x9.5 et24 up front and et? in the rear.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry. I never saw your post. I'll snap a picture tomorrow during the day


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I appreciate it, just trying to get an idea of the poke. 

Hopefully these will be ordered this week.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Update: I'm ordering wheels, they might be a little "weaker" than I was hoping to go for but I think they should still be cool. :beer:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

lets see them


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Dude, I can't wait to see new wheels


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

bronz said:


> lets see them














James Himself said:


> Dude, I can't wait to see new wheels


Thanks, I'm pretty pumped. I just have to figure out for sure which sizes to go with, I have until they come back from paint (2 weeks).


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

YES!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

you so cool


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

bryangb said:


> YES!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Haha, just have to decide whether to go aggressive or safe. Et11 9.5 2.5" lip or et18 9.5 2" lip


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

LOVELY! 17s or 18s?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm going 17's again.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Haha, just have to decide whether to go aggressive or safe. Et11 9.5 2.5" lip or et18 9.5 2" lip


Tuff call. 11 could be too much... 18 not enough. 2.5" lip would be nice but no turning back at that point. Glad it's your decision and not mine  haha

But seriously, I think you would be fine at et11 as long as you want a very aggressive stance. It's doable


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

the ones in the picture are 2", so I might see if I can do 2" all around. If not then I'll just do a 1.5" up front 2" in the rear.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

OH MY….those are sick!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yup.

you win.

:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

et11 9.5 wide 2.5 lip. do it


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha I want the 2.5" lip but I'm worried that the et11 might be too much.

Right now the order is in at a safe 17x8.5 1.5" lip et 39 before adapter - I'll probably do et20 after adapter.

The rear is 17x9.5 2" lip et 39 before adapter - I'm going to aim for et18 after adapter.

I'd like 17x9.5 2" lip all around but I don't know it's confusing for me, haha. I don't want to spend the money, wait 6 weeks, and have them not fit. Although I don't want 1.5" lip to look weak.

I think my rear RS was a 1.5" lip...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The rear is 17x9.5 2" lip et 39 before adapter - I'm going to aim for et18 after adapter.

this is what you want. look at my setup (with just adapters and not the washers), the rears were et18. also check out dubmd's s4 on the corvette wheels mikey now has, he had 9.5" et18 all around. it looked perfect


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh he fit et18 all the way around? If that's the case then the et24 should fit and I could just do 9.5 all around. I'll search that guys name, I appreciate the help!!


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

do it up staggered like to have it, 1.5" up front and 2" out back.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

9.5 et13
215/40 512's


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Now I've got ideas going through my head again...

At et11 my rears would stick out 2mm more than below...

These are 17x9 et15 205/40/17 17x10 et20 215/40/17


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Well atleast your not just buying wheels and throwing them on lol


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't worry, I'm going to end up deciding.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha, I swear I'm not paranoid about offset sizes... :banghead:


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Only six more weeks till you see if all your math worked out.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

I came on here for the first time in months just to tell you that you better have purchased these

its gonna look awesome dude


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha thanks!! I'm going to need to incorporate the zombie ice cream cones some how, haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Adapters have been ordered, now it's just waiting for the wheels to get here.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> haha thanks!! I'm going to need to incorporate the zombie ice cream cones some how, haha.


Re post this plz


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Re post this plz












Don't mind the dirty valve cover...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

VC so DIRTY


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I need to polish it some day, along with a few other things in there. Other than that, I roll stock haha.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

For the wheels, do the faces the creme background color, and do the bolts the colors of the ice cream


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually thought of something like that if I was going to do RS's again. I had thought about mint green with black bolts as chocolate chips, haha. 

I think my wallet is going to make me keep these silver for a little bit.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I really like the mint chocolate chip idea


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

colinisneat said:


> Hands down, favorite valve cover evar. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The wheels have finally been shipped, already on the plane to the U.S. Too bad USPS is the carrier handling them once they get here, can't imagine how much longer they'll take. I'll have to order tires soon.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank gawd. I can't wait to see them on the car


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Thank gawd. I can't wait to see them on the car


 for realssss


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

My motorsport tech adapters showed up, still waiting on the wheels. Ofcourse they had to be sent DHL and then USPS delivers them in the US. USPS still doesn't know how to update a tracking number. 

I just finished working my 71 hour week, so tires might be ordered very shortly.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

**** yeah for working hard for the car :thumbup:

I can't wait to see these mother fockers


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

These wheels need to hurry the hell up and come in!

And you need to move to FL. Ill do some custom painted wheels for you to match the VC ahah




CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Hands down, favorite valve cover evar. :thumbup::thumbup:


You too can have one my friend! Im very reasonable with pricing.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

You need to throw some pics up Colin. The rear of the car is a lot lower than last year. Apparently it wasn't maxed out after all:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Lukas, I need to start the job hunt in FL!!

Drew, camera is dead I'll have to charge it.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

You need to start like yesterday!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> Lukas, I need to start the job hunt in FL!!
> 
> Drew, camera is dead I'll have to charge it.


I'll charge mine for a back up


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

My tracking numbers finally worked and the wheels have arrived at the Post Office in my town. I hope they deliver them today, otherwise I'm going to try to speed home and see if I can pick them up!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Delivered! Hopefully I'll have some pictures tonight.


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

About effing time...can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Well not all the pics uploaded so this will have to do until after dinner


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ugh...**** your teasers!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha it actually just worked out that way. The computer didnt upload them all, after dinner!! I'm happy with the offsets, if I went any bigger they wouldn't fit.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

FINALLY! Now when will they be mounted?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Ordering tires tonight, I was expecting to have to wait another week.

Ok quick question, rears are et18 and I'm lower than last year in the rear, only 23" gtf, should I go 205/45 or 215/45? It's a 9.5" wheel.

Pics being uploaded now...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

205/45


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

205


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

I dont know what is up with my camera but the pics are all grainy. So these will have to do for now.











































Going on the car:



















































Better pics to come in the future


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

pictures please:heart:


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

my terrible pics really dont do these wheels justice at all. They are so much better in person :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see them on


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That is absolutely beautiful


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Colin, I :heart: you.
Always the most baller wheels. Damnnnnn

Me personally Id try and do 205 front and 215 rear just so the stretch would be the same.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

straight fukin ballin


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!! If I decide 205's all around which brand stretches a 205 on a 9.5?

Wes, I was originally planning to do the same setup as the RS's. 205 and 215 falken 512's, I just don't want to have to raise the rear of the car at all.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Front:










Rear:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Now that's what you call fitment


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

im running 205/45/17s on my 9.5s with no issues:beer:

wheels are baller!!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, what tire did you go with?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Front is perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I ran 205/45s on the sawblades, nankang ns2. I had some issues with the you're pooping off the bad but that's just because my valve stems were leaky. Other than that they wore fairly quickly


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

those wheels are gorgeous :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

im running nankang ns-IIs as well. over two months now, i drive it daily like there is no tomorrow lol. im starting to see them wear a bit so i probably have another 3 months on them.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

your front fitment makes me jelly.

it's gonna look so good


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the feedback!! I ordered my tires today, at work haha. Good news is they already shipped!! I went the "safe" route with 205 and 215 Falken 512's.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks guys for all the feedback!! I ordered my tires today, at work haha. Good news is they already shipped!! I went the "safe" route with 205 and 215 Falken 512's.


I just went with the same :thumbup: did you go with 40's or 45's?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I went with 45's again.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO
You should have done 40s 



Btw , looks so on point


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The 45s shouldn't be bad. Tires will be here tomorrow, fast!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

One of my favorite wheels. I can not wait to see them on. Hurry up!


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

colinisneat said:


> I went with 45's again.


Good to hear, I also went with 45's and needed some reassurance that it was the right choice haha. Mine come Friday


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks guys for all the feedback!! I ordered my tires today, at work haha. Good news is they already shipped!! I went the "safe" route with 205 and 215 Falken 512's.


 good choice


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well that was fast, my tires showed up already.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

colinisneat said:


> Well that was fast, my tires showed up already.


Damn! I have to wait til Friday for mine but I also just found out my wheels are backordered so I guess I don't need my tires all that soon.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I was surprised since I just ordered them yesterday afternoon at 2pm. How long are your wheels back ordered?


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

colinisneat said:


> I was surprised since I just ordered them yesterday afternoon at 2pm. How long are your wheels back ordered?


No ETA as of right now :banghead:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Tires are on and I'm on my way home to put them on.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

very excite.

WhereDid you order your tires from?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Discount, got them next day. Stretch up front doesn't seem as much as the RS's, but maybe it's me.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

colinisneat said:


> Discount, got them next day. Stretch up front doesn't seem as much as the RS's, but maybe it's me.


Pics???


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I will have to get some tomorrow. The lug bolts they sent me for the adapters are too long and don't want to let my wheels turn nicely. Ill have to grind them down.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I just took my first look at the wheels and here is my feed back:
Stretch is perfect, fitment perfect, and these honestly put the RS's to shame. I wish all of you guys who have been following could have seen the RS's in person and hopefully can see these. I loved the RS's, and even though the style is different, these wheels are perfect. 

Only one possible improvement, which Colin will probably agree with, is the front needs to go lower. :beer::beer:


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

colinisneat said:


> The lug bolts they sent me for the adapters are too long and don't want to let my wheels turn nicely. Ill have to grind them down.


The same thing happened to me, are yours FK adapters too?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Paul, mine are motorsport tech adapters. I might just grind them down, not sure though.

Drew, yeah it does need to go a little lower up front. I need someone to get me a skidplate for fathers day, haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

um, pics?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

My camera is dead, I'll have my brother get some quick pics when he gets up.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

pics or you guys are lying  :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

These are 8.5/9.5 correct? I'm curious to see how the tires look, I may be going back to 17s.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> Drew, yeah it does need to go a little lower up front. I need someone to get me a skidplate for fathers day, haha.


Better let Emerson know


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> My camera is dead, I'll have my brother get some quick pics when he gets up.


I'll take some when you get home and pull the car out


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes sir they're exact same as the RS's were, 8.5 and 9.5.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

You guys are killing me on the inside!
You should lower the front just for the photoshoot at least


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe I will actually, they're really easy to adjust. My lug bolts for the adapters are seriously only about a thread too long.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

for the love of jesus can we get some pictures? every time i come in this thread i expect pictures and then i'm massively disappointed.

son, i am disappoint.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Samesies


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

NickBroderick said:


> son, i am disappoint.


I concur


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Had to fix my moms car all day, taking pics now. They won't be pro by any means but theyll have to do. Wheel bearing is shot, have to get my new one in.

Wes, can I buy a new Germans do it better sticker? Someone did something with mine.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Patience fools! Pics are being uploaded right now :beer:


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

And Emerson giving away stuff in Colin's car


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Again, they look a lot better in person so hopefully someone will be able to shoot the car some time.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

dude...

so good. bring the front down like you said and you'll be golden. i love your car


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, I hope no one has been let down. The pics make it look like a monster truck, but the front could go a little lower, if it will allow it to. I don't have a curb on my drive way and it doesn't clear the "hump" leaving, haha. A skid plate will definitely have to be ordered before I drop it more. I hope they help out a decent amount. :beer::beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Wes, can I buy a new Germans do it better sticker? Someone did something with mine.



Never mind just found it!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

I liked this pic of my friend's car and Colin's.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So much win!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Never mind just found it!


Good cuz theres none left!!

And Colin....looks so good man. Im happy you were able to swing these wheels. They were made for your car!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Perfect dude. Just slam the front for a photoshoot please


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup: they look so good


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

Looks so good!!!


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in love. :heart:

The height looks fine to me. :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I appreciate the comments!!

The ride height is pretty low, I really wish my pictures would show that, I need to find a pro photographer to take shots for me. I still might take the front down a tad, the rear is maxed out.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Happy fathers day Colin, the car looks really good but I'm not sure if you should go any lower cuz you might get stuck trying to get in or out of a driveway or heaven forbid there's a speed bump cuz you will def get stuck :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Paul, Happy Father's Day to you too! I'm thinking right now speed bumps might be unconquerable.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you'll be fine on smaller ones, i manage to get over 2 every day for work.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What's your gtf? I scrap bad leaving my curbless driveway. I've always had speed bump issues with my car so I'll find a way, haha.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't gone over a speed bump in two years


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

22 1/4" up front, 22" in the rear, it's miserable, but do able


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha dang lower than me, I'll be good. Actually speed bumps aren't really in my daily driving anyway, bad bumps and some pot holes are though.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yea, i never understood why people always made comments about speedbumps when in reality it's the every day roads that we have to worry about more... fools!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I wish I could go back lower, but after my quick little trip this weekend to scope out my next school in Beaver, PA, I'm gonna have to stay at a reasonable height


----------



## Sundevil C5+B5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Car looks great Colin :thumbup:


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

They look great def. Worth the wait. Can't wait to see them in person and happy fathers day.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks markoos, Happy Father's Day to you too. Let's make it happen this week.


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Im driving home from lake of the ozarks tonight so call me when you get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

yessssssss:heart:


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

The wheels do look a lot more impressive in person then in the pics. Good work Colin...now keep them clean!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks markus, already rinsed them off again. I need to wax the centers and polish the lips this week.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I uploaded this from my phone, more to come when I get the high resolution versions of the pictures.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

kombi85 said:


> The wheels do look a lot more impressive in person then in the pics. Good work Colin...now keep them clean!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


QFT


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Everything is just prefect. The seats are even at the same height! And I love those headrests btw.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

camberrrr :heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I'm hoping to get the other pictures up soon. Brian, who took the pics, is out of town right now so I have to wait until he gets back.

It appears one rear tire randomly decided to start rubbing my fender, so I'm a little bummed about this one.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

roll it a little


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

passenger rear?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Those wheels look unbelievable


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks!!

Yes, passenger rear isn't that where the fuel tank is? If it is, I've had full tanks before with no rubbing, idk.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My passenger rear would rub to when I had the Mercedes wheels. I think its cause my toe is out on the rear though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont know about you guys but me and Broderick both have needed to put 3mm spacer on drivers side to even out the rear poke. apparently our cars have offset rear beams er sumthin.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

To be honest it seems like the drivers side sits in a little more. Maybe I'll move around my adapters.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Just bought a road bike, anyone have a rack they're selling? I blew my chance at a votex rack.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Just bought a road bike, anyone have a rack they're selling? I blew my chance at a votex rack.


I have a bike attachment


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

But no base bars for sale? Which rack do you have?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Just bought a road bike, anyone have a rack they're selling? I blew my chance at a votex rack.


I just picked up a decent road bike on CL for $40


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i have a rack, it's been spoken for but if that falls through i'll let you know


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I just picked up a decent road bike on CL for $40


That's a deal! My friend and I both got some yesterday and the shop had access to the 2012's and he and I got the 1st and 2nd bikes sold in the country!! Kind of an exciting fact! I'm all about getting myself back into shape, haha.



NickBroderick said:


> i have a rack, it's been spoken for but if that falls through i'll let you know


I hope it falls through!!! Haha I need one bad, what rack is it? Please let me know ASAP!!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

oem votex


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Mannnn I'd paypal you now!! How much are you asking, incase the deal falls through.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

150+ shipping, i just don't know what shipping is right now which is why they haven't been sold yet haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Deal! Ship to 46385, haha I'm desperate for one!!:beer:


----------



## dr_always (Jul 22, 2011)

thepirate said:


> I just picked up a decent road bike on CL for $40


Details!!





Nice car BTW colin. What didnt you like about those BBS's? Are you going to get it aligned?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you, the RS's had bent barrels from VR Wheels. The company lied to me and I was ready to move on to something more "rare", I guess. I still like those wheels but I'm definitely in love with my new set!!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you sir have a pm.

:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Right back at ya!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I have an oem votex barracuda attachment for sale


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

What's that one look like, details please.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> What's that one look like, details please.


http://www.audi-collection.com/Vehicle-accessories/Barracuda-bicycle-holder


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that your getting a roof rack you want to buy your DK back?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, haha got a road bike.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my car:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Killin it


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

wow looks so sick!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I love that it's virtually the same shoot as last year, but current. Looks rad :heart:


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Man ur car is lookin sick!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> I love that it's virtually the same shoot as last year, but current. Looks rad :heart:


Haha it is. Same event, dubs at the dunes, I had pics from another spot but they have to be redone. Thanks!



Stouph79B5 said:


> Man ur car is lookin sick!





SomeDayS4 said:


> wow looks so sick!!





MarcMiller said:


> Killin it


Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so baller :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Shouldve gotton a shot quattro roosting the dunes 

Love those wheels!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Money :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Shouldve gotton a shot quattro roosting the dunes
> 
> Love those wheels!


roosting the dunes :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

your car is purection!


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

Cars an inspiration, looks tits.  Just a thought get that lower plastic piece of the front bumper (idk the name) nice and black again. Looks like its had some road abuse.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments!! The valences are actually in great condition, I can't say the same for the splash guard that thing is destroyed.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Loving this man! 

:beer:


----------



## Sundevil C5+B5 (Jan 24, 2010)

Do you have a link to the website that posted my picture? We need to re shoot the first ones before summer is over


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Motorsport-tech.com you got me a free t-shirt, haha. They're awesome guys, I would buy adapters/spacers from them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Skid plate ordered.

Also, does anyone have an idea how I can make my rear beetle headrests fit? I have them up front, but the rears are a different size so I've been going without headrests. If it's not possible then maybe I'll just sell the rear two, but I'd really like for them to work.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Is replacing the Secondary Air Pump easy? I've never looked into it, but I haven't got to drive my car since October because I can't pass emissions with my CEL. Sucks.

I might list the car for sale, I don't know what I'd get to replace it though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

pretty easy. take off skid plate and its right there. believe its 3 bolts and a electrical plug.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Is replacing the Secondary Air Pump easy? I've never looked into it, but I haven't got to drive my car since October because I can't pass emissions with my CEL. Sucks.
> 
> I might list the car for sale, I don't know what I'd get to replace it though.


You better not sell! and if you do….hit me up about those wheels :sly:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Wes!! I've never messed with it before so I'm glad to hear it's easy to do. Do you know if there's a decent deal on them anywhere? $300-$500 is scary.

Chris, if I sell you'll know about the wheels first!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks Wes!! I've never messed with it before so I'm glad to hear it's easy to do. Do you know if there's a decent deal on them anywhere? $300-$500 is scary.
> 
> Chris, if I sell you'll know about the wheels first!!


I actually still have mine from when I took mine out...I mean it should work fine but has been sitting in a box for about 2 years.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you just do the delete, so everything would be good? How much would you want? Also does year matter with these parts, fitment wise?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah I just deleted it. Not sure on year/fitment..but i have an 01
Does $60 sound okay with you??


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Yah I just deleted it. Not sure on year/fitment..but i have an 01
> Does $60 sound okay with you??


It sounds better than $300!! Haha mines an 01 as well. I'll PM you.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey colin you you ever hang with jdmdon? I know he lives in Valpo also


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I have in the past for car stuff, not too many times though.

Wes, your inbox is full.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks ill clear it out now


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

PM'd you Wes.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm not having a lot of luck on taking the Secondary Air Pump out. Everything is unhooked but I can't get it out of the bracket because of the hoses under there. I see two bolts that appear to hold the bracket on, but of course those same hoses are blocking me from getting to the nuts on those bolts. Anybody have some guidance so I can get this thing out and go get plates on Monday?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm think I just pulled mine out from the bottom.
Cant remember if there was any trick to it or not..been about 2 years since I did it.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Everything is completely unhooked but it's stuck in that bracket thing and hoses are keeping it from coming out. I'll just keep at it and hopefully I can find a path for it to come out easier.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pics of my car from last summer, never posted them. They're from my phone so they are a little grainy. I'll have to get my friend to send me the actual pics so the quality is a little better. 

I really need to figure out some more ideas of things to do to my car, it needs new parts but I don't know what to do!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

S4 upper interior, finish off the trunk, fill the exhaust notch and downturn the exhaust, figure out the rear headrests, and make the engine bay fancy looking. That's all I have for now.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's true, those are things I've wanted to do. Polish the intake manifold and "valve cover", get the plastic engine covers for a clean look. S4 uppers for an all black interior, paint that trunk, and fill the exhaust hole. 

I guess living life on a budget sucks these days, haha.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> That's true, those are things I've wanted to do. Polish the intake manifold and "valve cover", get the plastic engine covers for a clean look. S4 uppers for an all black interior, paint that trunk, and fill the exhaust hole.
> 
> I guess living life on a budget sucks these days, haha.


 amen, i know that feeling. 

all my coin goes to this:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's the same thing for me, I've got my daughter, a wedding, and a house that I need to save up for. Unfortunately, my desire to add on to my Audi hasn't changed, haha, so it's hard to have it sit there without any new parts.


----------



## neverfail (Dec 19, 2010)

just went through this thread... and this ISH is like a motivator... lol...
i just stepped into the Audi world since i been in my evo since 06 and it's parked up waiting to be finished up with a built motor...


your car is just sick and shows off how simplicity can be so CRAZY...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Tell me about it. I have a 4 year old son and a little girl on the way :laugh:


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ac shnitzers, black b5, black interior, i official hate you. im beyond jealous, it looks so good :heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for the really nice comments!! It still has a ways to go, but it feels really good to get feed back like that!! 

Chris, I never thought my money would go towards barbie's and pony's hahaha. Congrats on the girl on her way!! I thought at first I'd want nothing but boy's, man did she change my mind haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Well I got the power steering engine cover for my car. I just have to get it to fit and pics will follow. 

With all of this nice whether scheduled for this week in Indiana, I'll have to get my car all cleaned up. Maybe even lower it again and put my wheels back on.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lucky.
My car is still down for another week or 2..its such a tease. We have had the nicest weather we've had all winter.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

life with a kid is tough! i have three!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> life with a kid is tough! i have three!


Am i one?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I know, weather has been messed up this year. I'm sure I'll throw my wheels on and it'll snow. Oh well I now have a daily so it doesn't matter!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Add that euro passat air box cover to my list. It'll take a little bit to get here, but in the mean time I still have the power steering cover to put on. Also, picked up another valve cover to get fancy looking. 

Looks like I'm changing my bay around a little, nothing crazy like shaving and tucking just cleaner.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Still waiting on my passat airbox cover, the axle and wheel bearing is currently being fixed, power steering cover still needs put on, and I bought an extra valve cover to polish/chrome.

Finally, I went with a family "mod" and found a house and bought it!! This will be our first house, little family of 3, and we close on June 1st!!


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Where'd you order the cover from? I saw on a passat forum some guy had both covers for sale pretty cheap and was forsale for a few months but just sold before I saw them. Bad part was he was only 45 minutes from me.:banghead:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Well, I got the power steering cover from ECS and the air box cover I did a special order from TMTuning. It's the most I've ever spent and will ever spend again on some plastic pieces, but they're brand new and will be cool. The worst part about the air box is the shipping from Europe.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

I did the same for the one from ecs. I'm gonna get a friend of mine from the uk to get me the other one. Like you said deffinetly more than I wanted to pay for some plastic. What did tmt charge for the shipping?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

$40 to the US 2-3weeks to get here and uses the post office, which makes me think it'll be more than the 2-3 weeks they say. UPS is an option but obviously it's even more. So with shipping added on to the regular price it's a decent amount, haha. 

If your friend can you get you the part, shipping should be cheaper, you'd think, since there's probably more options for him and TMTuning makes a little profit on the shipping costs too.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Car should have axle and wheel bearing fixed tomorrow. Then it's time to finally lower it and put the wheels back on!! Hopefully it'll be back to normal by tomorrow night!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

awesomenessopcorn:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

A pic my brother took, it's finally back where it belongs. I'll have to get more pictures sometime soon.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Perfect as usual. :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## 01turbowolfsburg (May 22, 2010)

none of the pics on the first page work anymore...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Nooooooo! I wonder why!? They were of my WRX and a couple of stock Audi pics. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Well it's safe to say that I will not be ordering anything from TMTuning again. Placed my order from them on March 21st and my part was supposed to arrive within 2 weeks....well 2 months later I still don't have it. Each time I contact them they come up with an excuse and say it will be to me within a week or two. I've asked them now several times to just refund my money and they won't respond to it. I guess it's time to contact my credit card to get my money back, since I already had to pay the bill for it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Not cool.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

That really sucks


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Kinda sad that you had wheels built and shipped from Germany faster than they can box a part and ship it.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I've been asking for my money back still and they keep saying that it should be delivered any day now.... for over a week now. I emailed them again and they actually told me that I need to be patient!! I think waiting an additional 10 weeks after it was supposed to be delivered is patient enough. Contacting my credit card tomorrow. 

It's safe to say I will never order from TMTuning again, horrible experience.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

That's b.s. I ordered stuff from the uk and it only took a week to get it. I'd be be really pissed too


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Now they emailed me back saying that my package got mailed back to them and that it was shipped back out and will be here by the end of next week. They gave me some package number but I'm not sure if it's supposed to be a tracking number and what carrier they're using. I'm waiting for a response on that one.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Try typing just the number into google an if it's a legit number with ups of fed ex it will pop up with a tracking link


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the info, I'll have to try that tonight. 

edit: Just tried it out and it's a FedEx tracking number, but nothing shows up for it. I'll try again tomorrow to see if they gave me a real number.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well the cover showed up today... finally.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It has been awhile since I posted anything in here, I've been slacking on doing things to my car because I bought a house and I've kind of run out of ideas. I've been going back and forth about selling it so I can do another project or coming up with money to keep this one and buy another project. 










This one makes the rear look like a monster truck but the rear quarter sits on the tire, it actually rubbed away some of the tire for a perfect fit.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Rubbing the lip protector huh? fantastic! I do that also


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I actually only rubbed it during one local VW/Audi cruise and it wore the tire down and now there's no rubbing at all, haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

A few pictures for those who don't have instagram, since I haven't posted in here for a long time. I still need to get a picture of the airbox and power steering cover on, hopefully I'll finally be able to make it to shows this year.

I need someone who knows how to use a camera to take pictures of my car, that way they might actually look nice!!










Dirty pic...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Go to Sowo


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Go to Sowo


And Water by the Bridge :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Go to Sowo


I'm thinking about it, it's so far haha.



.Drama. said:


> And Water by the Bridge :beer:


I'm planning on this one for sure!!

I need to meet some of you guys finally and get my car to its first event.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Go to SYL 10!

http://www.facebook.com/events/117373371764130/

I've met most of the euro guys from Chesterton/Valpo area at my meets


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome! Maybe it'll be a warm winter so I can have my wheels on, haha. Sounds fun though, I'll check it out.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Car is looking good. I will probably be attending Water By The Bridge this year. Ive missed it the past 2-3yrs, and Im only 1.5hrs away.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you, I've never been but it seems to be a good turn out and I'd like to finally take my car to an event and meet people. Hopefully I'll see you there.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good way to clean up polished lips? I think I might finally take my wheels off for the winter and I want to really clean them up around the bolts, but mothers polish isn't going to work on its own. So any suggestions or tricks please let me know!!


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good way to clean up polished lips? I think I might finally take my wheels off for the winter and I want to really clean them up around the bolts, but mothers polish isn't going to work on its own. So any suggestions or tricks please let me know!!


Hit them with some high grit sandpaper - 1000, 1500, then 2000 and polish again


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

This won't be a pain around the bolts without taking them apart? I definitely don't want to break them apart at all and around the bolts is my biggest issue.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

If you are leaving them off for the winter just bust them down. You'll be a lot happier with the cleaning/polishing out come. :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I just don't want to take tires off etc. they're not horrible I just need to get the areas around the bolts cleaner. Chris, do you have any suggestions for polish? Or stick with the Mothers?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I just don't want to take tires off etc. they're not horrible I just need to get the areas around the bolts cleaner. Chris, do you have any suggestions for polish? Or stick with the Mothers?


I've been using this stuff:
http://www.buschshineproducts.com/super-shine-aluminum-polish-p-3.html

It lasts a lot longer then Mother's does. It rains just about every day down here in the summer and I'd only have to re-polish the lips once every couple months, if that.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome, I'll have to order some and try it out. Mothers works well but dulls out quick.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

Yup....still in love with your car. Hey what's your GTF with your AZ wheels?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! With the AC Schnitzers? I don't have the exact measurements but it's 22.xx up front and in the rear. The rear can't go down anymore, but if it did go down it would just chew the tire up/fender paint every time it drove. Right now I can only fit a drivers license in between the tire and fender on the rear.

Front end is lower than it is in this picture:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Fun collage I made of my car, engine cover, and nardi wheel...










I've wanted these for a while and finally bit the bullet since I found a set on sale.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Geoff just got some of those :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Geoff just got some of those :thumbup:


He and I are going to be door handle twins!! Haha.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

If those are the rs4 rep handles they make a big difference as far as feel.
Feel nice and firm


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

demonmk2 said:


> If those are the rs4 rep handles they make a big difference as far as feel.
> Feel nice and firm


These are the real oem rs4 ones, hopefully they're nice and firm too, haha.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Other than being authentic I wonder if there is any difference?
But then again if they're authentic you have raised the bar as far as the cool factor:beer:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks! With the AC Schnitzers? I don't have the exact measurements but it's 22.xx up front and in the rear. The rear can't go down anymore, but if it did go down it would just chew the tire up/fender paint every time it drove. Right now I can only fit a drivers license in between the tire and fender on the rear.
> 
> Front end is lower than it is in this picture:


Yeah i meant the AC wheels lol 

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

demonmk2 said:


> Other than being authentic I wonder if there is any difference?
> But then again if they're authentic you have raised the bar as far as the cool factor:beer:


I bet there isn't, but honestly as dumb as it sounds I didn't even think about replicas existing. At least I'll have cool factor.:beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Registered for Water By The Bridge in Louisville, KY I better see other B5'ers there!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I think .drama. convinced me to go!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I've heard it's a good time but never been. So I booked Friday and Saturday, I hope to see both of you guys there!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> I've heard it's a good time but never been. So I booked Friday and Saturday, I hope to see both of you guys there!!


The location is super crazy, my Aunt and Uncle live literally 10 minutes down the road from there, I used to go to that park as a little kid with my cousins and play


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

All the pictures and videos I've seen, the spot looks awesome. I'm excited to at least hang out with some VAG people. Register!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You should go to Sowo....I'll be there


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I want to really bad, do you have a hotel or place all set up already? I keep hearing about people already booking stuff. The show/area seems fun.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> You should go to Sowo....I'll be there


Oooooooreally........


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going!


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

MarcMiller said:


> I'm going!


X2

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

i want that steering wheel and i want it now.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

RS4 door handles are on their way to my door finally.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> RS4 door handles are on their way to my door finally.


 Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Need help!! Doing my front wheel bearing and nothing will break this axle bolt loose. Any ideas!?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Never mind got it!!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

8 foot lead pipe


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> 8 foot lead pipe


 Hahaha pretty much what did it, 2' jack handle.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Hahaha pretty much what did it, 2' jack handle.


 When I did my brothers axles it took me and my friend to loosen that stupid bolt with a 2' jack handle. I have never in my life ran into such a seized up bolt, it was nuts!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

We were hammering on it forever with an impact and it wouldn't do anything. Finally my two bigger, since I lack muscle, pulled the jack handle and I put my foot on the brake because the axle kept turning. Hopefully it goes back together easy.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

God I hate the axle bolts. You have trouble taking it off, and then you have to torque it a crazy amount when you're done. There's a chance you can strip it taking it off and putting it back on. 

Btw car looks good :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! We lucked out and didn't strip it pulling it out. My bearing came with a new axle bolt so hopefully we don't strip it putting it back in.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

They showed up last night!! 










Now I need to finish my car's wheel bearing, my friend was able to take it to get pressed in yesterday afternoon.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Update: this won't be noticeable to many people, but my car is going in for paint work this week. I bought the car from Minnesota so it has massive bumper holes from the front plate holder, so those are getting filled.

Also, I'm getting my trunk resprayed because the paint is faded and doesn't match my car perfectly. Plus it has scratches from the original car it was on and the previous trunk owner ripped the clear off trying to debadge it. So soon it will be perfect.

I need to break out my Nikon for pictures instead of using my phone, but I have no idea how to edit pictures at all.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats awesome dude! I need to get my passenger side fixed. I wish I could us my tax return but credit cards and a new fence is more important.....adult life.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I know right? I'm hoping to use my return to pay the principal down on the mortgage....adult life it is..


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I know right? I'm hoping to use my return to pay the principal down on the mortgage....adult life it is..


I was hoping to use my return to pay off a chunk of my credit card so I could get new wheels... now I owe the IRS $600 :thumbdown:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's the surprise you never want to get.

Next time I see my car it should be looking pretty. Pumped for show season and warmer weather.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I finally got a flickr account, haha years behind, so I am uploading my old pics and found these from June 2011 before I lowered it more.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Went to Water By The Bridge in Louisville, KY this past weekend. Here are some rolling shots that were taken of my car. 


 
Colin's b5 by Monzingo Photography, on Flickr 

Me and my brother (drewlegittoquit) with his Cabrio 

 
Colin and Drew by Monzingo Photography, on Flickr 

The photo credit for the picture below goes to Nicole Luck:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

looks awesome man


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just want everyone to know. Colin has 3 tiny dents on the whole car, his paint is gorgeous, his wheels are killer, his car is perfect, and there are 2 of him lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> looks awesome man


 Thank you! 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just want everyone to know. Colin has 3 tiny dents on the whole car, his paint is gorgeous, his wheels are killer, his car is perfect, and there are 2 of him lol


 hahaha ridiculous, but you're right there are 2 of me!! Great finally meeting you in person and thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> hahaha ridiculous, but you're right there are 2 of me!! Great finally meeting you in person and thanks for the compliments!!


 I feel like a broken record, but I just cannot get over the condition of your car. Could be the 150k difference in our mileage.......


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha I'm just lucky to not have to daily it anymore and the fact it had a 67 y/o previous owner.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How many miles does your b5 have?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It has 89k, almost going to hit 90k . I know it's baby though compared to a lot of others.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> It has 89k, almost going to hit 90k . I know it's baby though compared to a lot of others.


 Yeah i hit 152k today. My car drives like crap lately. EPC light comes on randomly, misfires, trans rattles...its a headache lol


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> hahaha ridiculous, but you're right there are 2 of me!! Great finally meeting you in person and thanks for the compliments!!


 Your brother really threw me off initially, I thought the lack if sleep was getting to me lol. You guys really need to see this car in person, pictures don't do it justice. 



Transcribed from my handheld communication device


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

Seriously looks flawless. :thumbup: 

And I wish mine only had 90k. Doubling that in the near future.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Yeah i hit 152k today. My car drives like crap lately. EPC light comes on randomly, misfires, trans rattles...its a headache lol


 Haha I have some headaches myself. My cel is on for a SAI, I replaced it, and light won't turn off. Now thermostat went out so that will probably be fun to replace.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Your brother really threw me off initially, I thought the lack if sleep was getting to me lol. You guys really need to see this car in person, pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Transcribed from my handheld communication device


 I appreciate that Sam, yeah being an identical twin messes with people hahaha. Great to finally meet you in person as well!! 



minichamp31 said:


> Seriously looks flawless. :thumbup:
> 
> And I wish mine only had 90k. Doubling that in the near future.


 Thank you!!


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Haha I'm just lucky to not have to daily it anymore and the fact it had a 67 y/o previous owner.


 I can't wait til I can stop using my car as a dd in the fall so I can try to get to the little things an make my car look half as clean a yours man


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It sucks because I'd rather drive my Audi every day, but it for sure helps keep the wear and tear down on the car.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Rolling shots :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Rolling shots :thumbup::thumbup:


 I'm happy I finally have some!!


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just want everyone to know. Colin has 3 tiny dents on the whole car, his paint is gorgeous, his wheels are killer, his car is perfect, and there are 2 of him lol


 Whoa, whoa, whoa, there are two of ME!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

drewlegittoquit said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, there are two of ME!


 My fault


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

More of my car... 


















Shot of Water By The Bridge, we had a sweet location!!


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

you have a high res of the first one? it needs to be added into the desktop rotation haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not my Flickr so I'm not sure how to get one, haha. Here's David's Flickr if that helps, I'm Flickr/photo challenged. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmonz07/page2/


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks! haha i accidentally created a flickr...it like linked with my facebook and was like yay you have an account now. im all about photobucket though


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I forgot about photobucket, hopefully the link helped at least.:thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow all those pics look incredible :thumbup:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I forgot about photobucket, hopefully the link helped at least.:thumbup:


 yup :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

crazexr7 said:


> Wow all those pics look incredible :thumbup:


 Thank you!


----------



## qwagon (Mar 11, 2013)

That looks fantastic. Real credit to you dude.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I need helping planning what I should do next to my car. I feel like I'm at a dead end right now. I'm putting S4 upper interior in it right now. 

* I could switch to the dark side and do air and then add bigger lips to my AC Schnitzer's.

* I could just add more oem euro goodness with euro S4 rear bumper, maybe dump money and do the facelift euro trunk too. Do some S4 side skirts, but I don't want an S4 front bumper, so I wouldn't want the rear bumper or side skirts to be too low compared to the front.

* Or I've considered selling the car to fund a new project.

Ideas!! :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

At this point I would say look into some power. Get a turbo build going, and some more euro goodies


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats how i felt...made me buy skirts lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> At this point I would say look into some power. Get a turbo build going, and some more euro goodies


I'll have to look into it some. My old WRX was more built for speed and now with my daughter I've kept it just low and slow. I do like euro goodies though.



MarcMiller said:


> Thats how i felt...made me buy skirts lol


It sucks because it makes me want to start a new project, but at the same time I don't know if I could sell the car or not. I should source some s4 skirts.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll play devils advocate and say e30 like you mentioned on facebook


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> I'll play devils advocate and say e30 like you mentioned on facebook


haha that's what I want or I really want an E21, the BMW 320. I shouldn't have let that one in Louisville go!! I even drove by the dealer when I was getting food one night!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Air/


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Air :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> haha that's what I want or I really want an E21, the BMW 320. I shouldn't have let that one in Louisville go!! I even drove by the dealer when I was getting food one night!!


I regret not trading the b5 for this super clean s50 swapped sedan when I had the opportunity


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Way to drop the ball!! haha, kidding.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Air/





crazexr7 said:


> Air :thumbup:


You guys are making it difficult!! I'd have to study up to figure out how to piece one together cheaper than all those kits are.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> You guys are making it difficult!! I'd have to study up to figure out how to piece one together cheaper than all those kits are.


If you want airlift front and rear it all comes down to your management and compressors. Either way you're looking at 2500$+.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

get skirts and texture them. they will flow really well with the stock valences. I chose to do this after seeing it done by chirs and alex and i am definitely happy with how they came out.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> If you want airlift front and rear it all comes down to your management and compressors. Either way you're looking at 2500$+.


I would probably do airlift, as for the compressors and management that's where I would need to educate myself some more.



ray4624 said:


> get skirts and texture them. they will flow really well with the stock valences. I chose to do this after seeing it done by chirs and alex and i am definitely happy with how they came out.


Actually this is my plan if I get S4 skirts. I would for sure go with the textured look so it matched my stock front and rear valence.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

But skirts are cheap so you can do those and air! Or bt!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You have a point there!! Decisions, decisions. I'm not sure if I want to go bt, it'd be nice but I think if I went that route I'd swap cars.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

swap cars to what?
i picked up a complete car to build the motor on.
its an AEB like mine is now so im planning on doing rods, rebuild the head and do the IE "ultimate"rod install pack. Then get something that will put my up around 350whp. Once everything is ready to go ill drop it into my car. Ill probably mock up the exhaust and IC piping on the donor car aswell to minimize downtime.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That sounds awesome!! If I went for more power I'd probably buy an M3. Either way I wouldn't go big power since I wouldn't be able to have time to really enjoy something like that. My daughter loves cruising in my car so that's another reason why I lean towards keeping it low and slow.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> Actually this is my plan if I get S4 skirts. I would for sure go with the textured look so it matched my stock front and rear valence.


Least you know textured skirts look good on a brilliant black :laugh: :wave:


IMG_1776 by Monzingo Photography, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's right! Give me yours!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> That's right! Give me yours!!


Nah I'm good


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nah I'm good


**** that roller makes me excited


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Makes me wish I was going to SOWO and meeting more B5 people in person.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

colinisneat said:


> makes me wish i was going to sowo and meeting more b5 people in person.


so why the **** aren't you going?!?!?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't book a place


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> **** that roller makes me excited


You're tellin me! I can't wait for sowo and my paint to be finished and wheels to go on the car


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> I didn't book a place


Try days inn? I walked into days inn last year and got a room Friday morning


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Edit: I just checked and it's booked. :banghead:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Try americas best value inn


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Booked Friday and Saturday. I shouldn't have given up so early in my search for a place.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Booked Friday and Saturday. I shouldn't have given up so early in my search for a place.


So excited to finally see your car man. Where did you end up booking a place?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> So excited to finally see your car man. Where did you end up booking a place?


Oh shoot, I wrote that wrong, haha. The place you suggested was full. I might have a hook up for some floor space though!! I just need to confirm with some people who would be traveling with me!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

This guy is going to SOWO!! Hope to meet a bunch of you guys down there!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> This guy is going to SOWO!! Hope to meet a bunch of you guys down there!!


Stoked you get to make the trip down.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

So who wants to hook it up with some air? That stuff is pricey. This way I can go big lip on the ACS's too.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Ill come up for the install!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Pricing this out and it's outrageous!! How do people afford it????


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> Pricing this out and it's outrageous!! How do people afford it????


Dem loans and s'ing some d.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Dem loans and s'ing some d.


Hahaha I'd like air but I want to keep my house!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Pricing this out and it's outrageous!! How do people afford it????


Single, college kids with nothing better to spend their money on. That's the number one reason I won't go air, I can't afford it.


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out how all these young guys/gals have mid teens to 40k cars and full digital air setups. There has to be a trick to the pricing.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

They are sponsored by their parents. I can't hate...I'm just jealous. 

Meanwhile the b5 people just stick to dumping money into their three thousand dollar cars. When my loans start in 6 months I am going to cry.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

For sure can't hate on them just wish I had that hook up haha. Sucks because I'm going to have to continue to look like a monster truck for a while. Or time to sell my car!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> For sure can't hate on them just wish I had that hook up haha. Sucks because I'm going to have to continue to look like a monster truck for a while. Or time to sell my car!!


Just buy it used. I sold my rears for $350 shipped. When I first started a lot of guys would piece their kits together and only spend around $1200-$1500 for everything. It can be had for cheap, you just have to pick up stuff here and there.

Or you can just wait until you get a meaty tax return like I did :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Soo you want to help me piece one together? Haha, this guy can't wait until next year to get this project started. $1,500 isn't bad at all especially when a kit is 3-4k.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ANALOG-MANAGEMENT-PACKAGE.html

This is basicly what I have but instead of anolog gauges I have a Dakota Digital gauge.

I'd sugest just buying stuff here and there. You don't have to buy a full kit. Most of your money will be spent on bags, gauges, compressor, and manifold.

If you wanted to go anolog gauges they are a WHOLE lot cheaper then digital. I think my Dakota gauge was $300. The manifold you don't need but it makes for a cleaner and easier install. The manifold is around $300 as well. Again you can find all this used, I was just looking through the air ride classifieds and people are parting out managment.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I agree with piecing it together, over time. You can usually find good deals that way. I did for a while when I bagged my s10, before my A4. I loved my AVS switch box in the truck, fit right in the palm of my hand, and the rocker switches were great to work. Digital gauges are nice, but it sucks having all the extra wiring and pressure sending units to run them. I had KP Components analog gauges, and no bad comments on them.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the only thing that sucks is the price of the airlifts. even used they are salty for a quattro car.

but find em used. one guy needed to sell his quick, brand new and only wanted 1500 for the front/rear struts.. the management is easier to piece together outside of the dub world.

you can get the management from sites that cater to mini truckers for a LOT less.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info fellas. I need to find a sweet deal like that for the actual bags! Air is all new to me so I need to figure out what all exactly I will need to have a complete "kit". If anyone comes across a sweet deal, especially like Bobby was talking about, please post it up!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

this is the cheapest you're gonna get management wise.

http://thorbros.com/air-management/air-management-kits/viair-380-starter-kit-38

that includes a comp, valves, tank, line, gauges, switch box.

you'd need fittings, which in the long run arent cheap. about 100 bucks to properly fitting a car.

now find bags.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Time to attempt to price things together. Although I'd like to go digital over manual, not helping myself with the pricing that route though.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It's official I'm going air.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> It's official I'm going air.


opcorn:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> It's official I'm going air.


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

To be continued...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

text me when you are installing, I want to see this!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

This is all I've got so far for pictures... 










It sits lower than this in the rear...


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet :thumbup: You and the Pirate are even more twins now haha. Also, I can't get enough of those wheels


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha Chris and I can't help but be car twins! Thanks, the wheels are one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Really really wish I had made it out.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I know! Would have been cool to hang and have someone else to hate wiring with. You going to Euro Hangar?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

In for High Life air tank :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> In for High Life air tank :beer:


 No no, Chi-town hot dog.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, I still can't decide. If I do the Chicago style dog I'm going to see if my wife can make a poppy seed bun for it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> I know! Would have been cool to hang and have someone else to hate wiring with. You going to Euro Hangar?


 50/50. Kinda want to if ls is going to be there


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> 50/50. Kinda want to if ls is going to be there


 Oh LS is going for sure! Should be a decent group of guys coming down for it.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Some more phone pictures of my car...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Some more phone pictures of my car...


yes!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Like v2?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually do really like it so far.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> yes!


I need to get my front lower.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I need to get my front lower.


Sucks how it sits on the upper control arms doesn't it? haha I need to do some more cutting on mine and maybe shorten my struts or bite the bullet and get some Airlift fronts.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It sure does suck, haha. I need to figure out how this all works still. I have the adjustable air lift struts so does that mean I can slam them down, to go lower, and adjust the pressure for a better ride? This is where it all confuses me.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah you're supposed to spin them down/up so that your ride height pressure matches airlift's recommended ride pressure. it'll still bottom out on the upper control arms (pretty sure in the back as well). I only have airlift rears and I threaded them down a little bit, right now it tucks less than an inch of a 16" wheel aired out


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't adjusted them at all yet. My rear as it is now tucks the top of my lips in the rear. The rear also seems like it'll suck to adjust. The fronts I didn't touch either but could easily move them around. I just don't know what a good recommended adjustment is. This is the bad part about just winging an air setup, haha.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah it doesn't really seem necessary to adjust the height of the rears anyway because you'll have to cut a lot up front to not have reverse rake. I just did it because all the pictures I saw of airlift rears aired out were higher than my old struts, which did go slightly lower (and higher) than what I'm at now. my front is about an 1/8" off the ground and the skirt clearance is the same front to back. did you adjust dampening? I'd recommend full stiff


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I messed with it a little on the rear and kind of left it in the middle. I had it jacked way up, due to a leak, for my drive up to Michigan this past weekend and it was pretty smooth with a little bit of a floating feel. Ultimately, I'd like to at least drive around at my old coilover height. So I assume it's better to have it stiff for a low drive height so it doesn't float around and hit stuff?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I messed with it a little on the rear and kind of left it in the middle. I had it jacked way up, due to a leak, for my drive up to Michigan this past weekend and it was pretty smooth with a little bit of a floating feel. Ultimately, I'd like to at least drive around at my old coilover height. So I assume it's better to have it stiff for a low drive height so it doesn't float around and hit stuff?


I have my rears set to full stiff and my fronts are 5 clicks back from full stiff.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'll have to try this out. The fronts I still have to mess with to get the stupid hole up top to adjust dampening. Killed the drill bit and ran out of time, needed the car out of the garage I was using.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I'll have to try this out. The fronts I still have to mess with to get the stupid hole up top to adjust dampening. Killed the drill bit and ran out of time, needed the car out of the garage I was using.


I never even drilled mine.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you adjust them out of the car or drop them down to do it?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Did you adjust them out of the car or drop them down to do it?


I adjusted them all before i installed them.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Might be time for this car to go so I can figure out a new project.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

ok, I need some wheel and offset guru's to chime in here for me. I'm thinking about swapping out my front lips on my wheels and replacing them with a 2.5" lip and putting them on the back of my car.

CURRENT rear setup. 17x9.5 wheel offset is et39 then I have a 21mm adapter which puts my final et on the rear at 18. The tires are 215/45/17 but when I get new tires they rub my quarters until that lip protector is gone and then it's smooth sailing from there.

NEW rear setup. I will take my 17x8.5 et 39 front wheel with a 1.5" lip and replace that lip with a 2.5" lip. If I am doing this correctly then that should make my wheel a 17x9.5 with an offset of 27. Then I will need to get a 15mm adapter to fit my car so that will bring my et down to a 12.

Will this work? Will I need to swap tires to a 205/45? Please help so that I can change up my wheels or sell the car.... haha.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> ok, I need some wheel and offset guru's to chime in here for me. I'm thinking about swapping out my front lips on my wheels and replacing them with a 2.5" lip and putting them on the back of my car.
> 
> CURRENT rear setup. 17x9.5 wheel offset is et39 then I have a 21mm adapter which puts my final et on the rear at 18. The tires are 215/45/17 but when I get new tires they rub my quarters until that lip protector is gone and then it's smooth sailing from there.
> 
> ...


When I ran my sawblades I had a 9.5 et26 in the rear. It tucked in a lot when I aired out but I could literally drive my car aired out. I had 215/45 tires too. It'll be hard to drive low but you can deff get away with it. My Gottis are 17x10s and i have them at et18 rear and 23 front. i also have 215/45/17 tires and I literally cant drive my car low at all. Low for me now is sitting on the top of the tire. Idk if you seen my rear fitment but it still tucks...just barely though. i think it sits perfect...maybe a 3mm spacer if anything.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine is similar, if I air out I'm tucking big time. If I air up I can rub tire on the quarter. According to willtheyfit.com our setups would sit at the exact same spot if I'm et12. Man, I'm so tempted now!! Do you happen to have a picture of your driving ride height? I'd just have to decide whether I want 215 or 205 tires.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Mine is similar, if I air out I'm tucking big time. If I air up I can rub tire on the quarter. According to willtheyfit.com our setups would sit at the exact same spot if I'm et12. Man, I'm so tempted now!! Do you happen to have a picture of your driving ride height? I'd just have to decide whether I want 215 or 205 tires.


I don't have pictures but i'll get one. I'll pm it to you.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome! I appreciate all of your help Marc!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Speaking of pictures.....when are you going to post some proper ones!?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Speaking of pictures.....when are you going to post some proper ones!?


Me? Lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Me? Lol


No! Colin :laugh: I've seen plenty of your car in the last couple days


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha if I ever have someone with a camera take nice pictures of it. I have zero skills over here, haha.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> Haha if I ever have someone with a camera take nice pictures of it. I have zero skills over here, haha.


Hopefully some pop up from dubs in the dunes?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Haha if I ever have someone with a camera take nice pictures of it. I have zero skills over here, haha.


I may have a b5 feature lined up for the LS show


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I picked up a set of 2.5" OZ lips so they will need to be refinished and then lets see how they work out on the wheels. The wheels SHOULD change to 17x9 and 17x10 and I'll probably start out by reusing my 205/45 and 215/45 tires.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> I may have a b5 feature lined up for the LS show


I like the sound of this!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well my wife busted out her sewing skills to work on my trunk setup. The job isn't done yet, we still need to add some detail, but it's a good lookin Chicago Style hot dog!!


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

i saw that on instagram and lost it.
very unique....the expressions that people will have when they open your trunk and see that will be priceless!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! I hope the rest of the trunk turns out well. I tried thinking up something different and I kept coming back to a hot dog, haha.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

You must have been hungry at the time


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

ray4624 said:


> You must have been hungry at the time


All he thinks about is weiners of different styles


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, nothing gets my mouth watering quite like wieners do.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is a really bad grainy picture of the trunk. I'll get an updated picture once I pull it out of the garage some time.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahahahah wow!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! It looks better in person than my horrible phone picture.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Just finished redoing my wheel and I'm hoping they will hold air, haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Random pictures for fun:

This is from July, I don't know who took the picture but someone tagged me in it on Facebook. From Dubs In The Valley, Oshkosh, WI.









From a couple of nights ago...H20 prepping...


















This is from June, but I figured it's fitting considering my trunk setup is what it is...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You love shoving hot dogs in your mouth :wave:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hahaha, as long as they're Chicago style.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Hahaha, as long as they're Chicago style.


Mmmm hotdogs sound so good right now!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The only picture I've seen of my car at H2Oi, but I love it!! 

Photo credit goes to Nathan Hale/ Condukt.co


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> The only picture I've seen of my car at H2Oi, but I love it!!
> 
> Photo credit goes to Nathan Hale/ Condukt.co


I feel like I drive that low all the time. Maybe lower :laugh:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pure awesomeness


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I feel like I drive that low all the time. Maybe lower :laugh:


 I can see light under your car though ; ). Actually, you're probably right. :laugh:



crazexr7 said:


> Pure awesomeness


Thank you sir!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Might be for sale or part out soon.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Might be for sale or part out soon.


Wheres the poop emoji when you need it?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Wheres the poop emoji when you need it?


he wont do it.. i'll buy every mk1 he looks at that is worth a **** so he keeps the b5


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Wheres the poop emoji when you need it?





99.5blacka4 said:


> he wont do it.. i'll buy every mk1 he looks at that is worth a **** so he keeps the b5


If I make a deal and accidentally buy it, then I have zero choice but to sell this!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> he wont do it.. i'll buy every mk1 he looks at that is worth a **** so he keeps the b5


So what you're saying is that we will all have matching mk1s for sowo?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MK1.....? Keep the B5 and get a MK1.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe if I sell the wheels I could do that, buuut I love the wheels.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

colinisneat said:


> Maybe if I sell the wheels I could do that, buuut I love the wheels.


You can't sell the wheels, they complete this car, one of my favorite wheels on a B5 :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, one of my favorite wheels and the only set I can see on my car.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Potential part out coming soon of after market parts. Car will then be sold stock.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

That sucks! Buuuut lemme get that nardi?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Welll it looks like the car is staying, at least for right now.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

But the new project would be so dope


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm pretty bummed, but maybe it'll work out some how.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I shouldn't have used that filter on this picture... oh well.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

those are unreal :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks! I wish I had real camera skills, these are just iPhone pictures.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks amazing Colin. What are your wheel specs/offsets again?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Marc, 17x9 et 12 up front now and 17x10 et14 rear, haha. I think if I cut the rain tray the fenders might lay on or really close to the lips. Only thing I can't stand with this setup is the monster truck while driving.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Thanks Marc, 17x9 et 12 up front now and 17x10 et14 rear, haha. I think if I cut the rain tray the fenders might lay on or really close to the lips. Only thing I can't stand with this setup is the monster truck while driving.


I hear you on that. My quarters so messed up from driving low at h2o. I wanna space my rears out more but my tire size sucks or the brand tire i have sucks idk. Might try to get 205/45s for next year..or even maybe make the rears 10.5" with a 2" lip.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I hear you on that. My quarters so messed up from driving low at h2o. I wanna space my rears out more but my tire size sucks or the brand tire i have sucks idk. Might try to get 205/45s for next year..or even maybe make the rears 10.5" with a 2" lip.


I can't even get a shop to do 215's on my 10" anymore, I can't imagine trying to find someone to do a 205 in my area. I was thinking about 205/40 up front and 215/40 in the rear to hopefully allow more room to go lower, although I know you've had your cracking issues in the past and probably want to avoid a thinner profile. My other option was possibly changing wheels doing 9.5" all around, then hoping I don't hate myself later for doing it.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I might change my wheels. Anyone interested in AC Schnitzer type 1's with tires? No trades.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone interested in AC Schnitzer Type 1's? Bolt pattern is 5x120 72.6 centerbore Front: 17x9 2" lip et 33 (before adapters on my car), Rear: 17x10 2.5" lip et33 (again before adapters on my car). The rear tires are new 215/45/17 Falken 512's and the front have some wear, but a lot of tread left...they were flipped when I swapped the rear lips out in September. Front tires are 205/45/17 Falken 512's. 

I bought these wheels from Felgen Garage in Germany and had them built to my specs, in September I swapped the rear 2" lip to the front wheel and replaced the rears with 2.5" original OZ lips. The wheels are in perfect conditon, the fronts have no markings on them at all, the rear lips were bought used so there is 1 little ding on the lip and if I didn't just tell you this you'd have a harder time finding it. There are no bends and there are no cracks.

I do have a couple sets of 5x112 to 5x120 adapters, made by Motorsport Tech, if someone is wanting them and would like to throw them on a VW/Audi.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You not selling anymore?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm keeping it. I'm hoping to sell the ACS's to fund a new wheel setup and then I might upgrade the turbo.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I bought a new project, 1960 beetle, so I think it's time to part and sell the Audi. I just have to get myself to sell the first part off of the car and then it should be some what easier.

I love this car, but at this point in my life money in my pocket for my family is more important. I got the bug for a good deal, but it doesn't make much sense to have two projects going at the same time. I've had fun with this car, but sadly I think I have to move on now.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Well I bought a new project, 1960 beetle, so I think it's time to part and sell the Audi. I just have to get myself to sell the first part off of the car and then it should be some what easier.
> 
> I love this car, but at this point in my life money in my pocket for my family is more important. I got the bug for a good deal, but it doesn't make much sense to have two projects going at the same time. I've had fun with this car, but sadly I think I have to move on now.


And so comes the end of an era


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Well I bought a new project, 1960 beetle, so I think it's time to part and sell the Audi. I just have to get myself to sell the first part off of the car and then it should be some what easier.
> 
> I love this car, but at this point in my life money in my pocket for my family is more important. I got the bug for a good deal, but it doesn't make much sense to have two projects going at the same time. I've had fun with this car, but sadly I think I have to move on now.


Booooo

I do like the new project though. If you're gonna part the airride let me know, I'll possibly take the front struts off your hands....


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang, I don't like to hear of people leaving the B5 game, I've noticed I've been seeing less and less lately 

Buuuuuuuut I absolutely love those beetles :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

CactusAvant said:


> Dang, I don't like to hear of people leaving the B5 game, I've noticed I've been seeing less and less lately
> 
> Buuuuuuuut I absolutely love those beetles :thumbup:


I've noticed it too, I love this car but I guess I have to be realistic about projects. I'm pretty excited about the big.



thepirate said:


> Booooo
> 
> I do like the new project though. If you're gonna part the airride let me know, I'll possibly take the front struts off your hands....


I'm hoping to sell the bags all together, but if it does get parted out then you'll be the first to know.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Someone buy my wheels tonight!


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

colinisneat said:


>


:wave:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> :wave:


Haha, :wave::wave:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

i may visit sam over spring break, how close are you guys?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

alexandermjoyce said:


> i may visit sam over spring break, how close are you guys?


Colin is going to be at the show I was telling you about


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> i may visit sam over spring break, how close are you guys?





.Drama. said:


> Colin is going to be at the show I was telling you about


I'm 4-5 hours from Sam, but like he said I'll be at Water By The Bridge in March.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> I'm 4-5 hours from Sam, but like he said I'll be at Water By The Bridge in March.


I'll be there too! b5 brotherhood :heart:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

perfect! hopefully i make it out there,
buuuuut fffffff you alex you just complicated everything for me. :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Part out is coming!! The wheels are supposed to be sold, I've received a deposit on them and will see if the buyer comes up with the rest of the money.

The bags are still on the car, but they're the next "big" item I would like to sell. I bought them in June and they have very little mileage on them, the car isn't daily driven and pretty much just sat in the garage. I drove it to H2Oi and that's the longest trip I've taken. Looking at $3k for the starting price, buyer pays shipping, unless you want to pick it up!! 

Air Lift Bags
V2 Management
Accuair 5 gallon slim tank
dual 480 compressors
2 water traps
1/4" lines.

I'll even sell the hot dog tank cover that my wife made: $20!


----------



## Sundevil C5+B5 (Jan 24, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I'll even sell the hot dog tank cover that my wife made for $20!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

hahaha, you want it Brian!? It's the must have for Chicago Style hot dog lovers!!


----------



## Sundevil C5+B5 (Jan 24, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> hahaha, you want it Brian!? It's the must have for Chicago Style hot dog lovers!!


If I had air I totally would!!! But seriously you should keep it. I can't imagine $20 comes close to compensating for that amount of work.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

She told me to sell it, haha. Honestly, I don't see it being a "hot" item, if someone wants it then the money will go to her. If not, it's awesome and will just hang out at home.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> She told me to sell it, haha. Honestly, I don't see it being a "hot" item, if someone wants it then the money will go to her. If not, it's awesome and will just hang out at home.


Mount on wall


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll staple it to the false floor and stuff it from underneath so it looks like there's still an air tank in there and hang it on the wall.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Wheels sold today.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Wheels sold today.


Did you get what you wanted?

I'm picking up Bobby's LM reps for cheaps and gonna throw them on the P-wagon.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I ended up selling them for what I bought them for. I still have original OZ 1.5" lips to sell as well, flawless too! Then I also have 4x15mm 5x112 to 5x120 adapters and then 2-19mm and 2-21mm 5x112 to 5x120 adapters as well. 

I saw you post to bobby on IG about those. Looks like the wifey's car is slowly getting modded, haha. Those will look awesome!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well this project has come to an end. The wheels were sold, nardi was sold, engine covers were sold, and air was taken off. The air is up for sale and the car met it's new owner this morning. I'll be working on my new project, which is my '60 beetle. I miss my b5 already and all my car friends are apart of this group. 

For those who want to continue following my old car to see what happens to it next click this link!! I can't wait to see what happens with it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5123476-MarcMiller-s-Build-Thread


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

...I am very excited about the beetle build though :thumbup: Always wanted a beetle. And I know Marc will have the car in good hands :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Even though this is the b5 thread, I'll get some pics of it up in here. Let's be honest the forums are dead these days anyways.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Sad to see the B5 go, but at least its in good hands. Cant wait to see what you have in store for the Beetle. I was just talking with my dad the other day about how I was wanting to build a Beetle.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> Even though this is the b5 thread, I'll get some pics of it up in here. Let's be honest the forums are dead these days anyways.


I was just wondering this. Sad that the b5 is gone, but a ragtop beetle is an amazing project!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

xdewaynex said:


> Sad to see the B5 go, but at least its in good hands. Cant wait to see what you have in store for the Beetle. I was just talking with my dad the other day about how I was wanting to build a Beetle.


Do it!!! I'm in love with mine and I've never even driven it yet, haha.



crazexr7 said:


> I was just wondering this. Sad that the b5 is gone, but a ragtop beetle is an amazing project!


Thank you, pretty pumped about it. Hopefully it'll turn out great!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

For those that are interested, or even view this forum anymore, here are some quick pics of my '60 bug project. It's a sliding rag, previous owner converted it to 12v...or at least did most of it I'm fighting the gremlins still from this, it has all original interior except I am missing one original seat bottom and one original interior panel in the rear. The car is originally arctic white and the previous owner did a bad respray and failed to match the paint the best. The paint isn't the worst, but I'm sort of a perfectionist. Eventually I plan to have it resprayed it's original color, replace the original rag that is ripped, and fix up other parts to make it clean.

Here are some pictures:

The day I got it, picked it up at an auction.








The rag slid back:








The previous owner liked 70's bugs and put the tail lights on...stupid. So I bought proper snowflakes to fix that.








a black and white interior shot with rag back in my garage:








Inside shot of the sliding rag, the headliner is a little stained and moldy...haha it adds character. 








Proper tail light and the outline mess of the tail lights he had on it.








My '60 plate I'll be running:








My widened steelies I'll be running in the rear:








4.5" drop plates for the rear so they'll be tucking:








4" adjustable narrowed beam for the front:








Got a "new" original horn ring for the steering wheel as well:









I have the bug running now, just need to replace all of the brakes, fix the tail light issues and it'll be on the road!! Once that is done I'll be putting my parts on to slam it, get the wheels painted the factory wheel color combo for Arctic white and probably throw some portawalls on the wheels as well (white walls). 

Here is what it should look like from factory (except mine has the factory arctic white colored rag) and I am doing this wheel color combo, but my wheels have a 6" lip in there rear, haha.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet :thumbup::thumbup: I love bugs


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Buy my air setup!! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6962244-FS-IN-Audi-B5-Air-Ride-Air-lift


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Memories..haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone even posts on these forums anymore, but here is an update with my new project...the '60 beetle.

Well I have to figure out how to steal my pics from Facebook so they don't just show up as links...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103866969404211&l=f1891e783f
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103866969069881&l=52309d78c9
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103866969074871&l=ccf5e5db5f
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103866969079861&l=eea062a0c4


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Buggin' out! :thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Well since I figured my new computer out, here are a couple of the pics from the links above.... this is much easier.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Im jealous. Looks good. I told myself a month or so ago that I want to build a Beetle now that I got rid of my A6.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

xdewaynex said:


> Im jealous. Looks good. I told myself a month or so ago that I want to build a Beetle now that I got rid of my A6.


Do it! It's honestly the most fun I've had with a car so far. I loved my B5, but I'm really really enjoying this one.



CactusAvant said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

All of the other B5 threads are back so....bump? I should have kept my B5 because all I have now is a '60 beetle that's broken and an '80 rabbit diesel that won't run. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Go buy a b5


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Go buy a b5


That's probably the best idea. On it.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ill trade you lol


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

P Q said:


> ill trade you lol


You should probably hop on this offer :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

P Q said:


> ill trade you lol





thepirate said:


> You should probably hope on this offer :laugh:


Sold!!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

lmao


----------

